# Carling Cup semi-final: Cardiff City vs Crystal Palace.



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

First leg is 'in the week of 9 January' with Palace at home, with the second leg to be held in the week beginning 23 January.

Whoever wins (come on City!!!) will face Man City or Liverpool. It's great that a Championship team will make it to the final and it will be even better if that team is Cardiff!

COME ON CARDIFF!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15977889.stm


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 1, 2011)

yore ded


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> yore ded


Yeah, because Palace always beat us, don't they?

Oh, hang on....


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Man City vs Palace final I hope.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Man City vs Palace final I hope.


In that case, *come on Liverpool!*


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 1, 2011)

What a night ! Not sure if I am either still drunk or just still buzzing 

As to this semi, well I must confess that when I initially saw the draw and realised that we were having to play away for the second leg a little bit of me sagged but on the other hand we seem to save our best performances for away from home so maybes.....

But the whole thing has been a pleasant surprise given our recent form in cup comps so who knows what will happen. I must admit a Wembley final would be fantastic and the chance to take my own kids to such a game would be a dream come true.

My own prediction is a bore-draw at Selhurst and then Palace to win 1-3 in the country leg.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> First leg is 'in the week of 9 January' with Palace at home, with the second leg to be held in the week beginning 23 January.
> 
> Whoever wins (come on City!!!) will face Man City or Liverpool. It's great that a Championship team will BE IN EUROPE NEXT SEASON it will be even better if that team is Cardiff!
> 
> ...



Corrected for you!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> What a night ! Not sure if I am either still drunk or just still buzzing
> 
> As to this semi, well I must confess that when I initially saw the draw and realised that we were having to play away for the second leg a little bit of me sagged but on the other hand we seem to save our best performances for away from home so maybes.....
> 
> ...



Last season under Dave Jones I might have agreed with you, but we are made of steel these days. 1-2 at Selhurst 3-1 at CCS, city to win 5-2 on agg!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> Last season under Dave Jones I might have agreed with you, but we are made of steel these days. 1-2 at Selhurst 3-1 at CCS, city to win 5-2 on agg!



bahahahaha


----------



## co-op (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Yeah, because Palace always beat us, don't they?
> 
> Oh, hang on....



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/9415077.stm



eta oh crap it's out of date. One of the few games I saw last season...


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2011)

no losing finalist of carling cup gets nothing. Place goes to the league.

dave


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no losing finalist of carling cup gets nothing. Place goes to the league.
> 
> dave



http://www2.premierleague.com/en-gb/fans/faqs/who-qualifies-to-play-in-europe.html


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> Last season under Dave Jones I might have agreed with you, but we are made of steel these days. 1-2 at Selhurst 3-1 at CCS, city to win 5-2 on agg!



Suits us to be considered the underdogs.


----------



## bromley (Dec 1, 2011)

*Taps hands on head*

C'mon the blues!


----------



## kained&able (Dec 1, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Suits us to be considered the underdogs.



i stand corrected.


----------



## co-op (Dec 1, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Suits us to be considered the underdogs.



True, but I think we genuinely are. Cardiff seem to have a bit of thing over us last few years.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

co-op said:


> True, but I think we genuinely are. Cardiff seem to have a bit of thing over us last few years.



So did United


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dates confirmed

Tues 10th January, 8pm, Selhurst Park (live on Sky)

Tuesday 24th January, 7.45pm, our place, (live on BBC 2)

I will be at both games drinking singing and loving the surreality of it all


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

Right. Now I've got embark on the ludicrously complicated task of securing tickets.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Weds 10th January, 8pm, Selhurst Park (live on Sky)


Weds 11th, surely?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 1, 2011)

Really looking forward to this. Daft as it might sound, not really that bothered about the final itself much beyond the day out nature of it. I would imagine that Liverpool especially will put out a full strength squad and I reckon Man City will be desperate to get some more silverware in the Trophy cabinet so I am realistic enough to know that who ever gets to the final is likely to get tonked.

This semi is really the Championships cup final !

And not a glory hunter in sight.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 1, 2011)

belboid said:


> Weds 11th, surely?


My mistake it is Tues 10th, thanks. Edited original now


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2011)

you sure?  It's most unusual for you to play both matches on a tuesday, it should be one on a tues, and the other on a weds, to minimise any complaints about tiredness from weekend matches etc.


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> http://www2.premierleague.com/en-gb/fans/faqs/who-qualifies-to-play-in-europe.html


that link says the league cup's place in europe goes to the league if the winners have already qualified.

"Should the FA Cup winners, runners-up (if applicable) and the Football League Cup winners already have qualified for Europe, their place goes to the next best placed clubs in the Premier League."


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Right. Now I've got embark on the ludicrously complicated task of securing tickets.



Will see what I can do .


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

strung out said:


> that link says the league cup's place in europe goes to the league if the winners have already qualified.
> 
> "Should the FA Cup winners, runners-up (if applicable) and the Football League Cup winners already have qualified for Europe, their place goes to the next best placed clubs in the Premier League."



That has been changed today!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah was definitely different earlier


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> That has been changed today!


Ah right. Well it's never been the case that runners up qualify, so fuck knows how they got that wrong!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> yeah was definitely different earlier



Its an anti Cardiff conspiracy I tells ya. Ah well, if we beat Palace we will just have to win the final!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 1, 2011)

That's a big if


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well the excitement is building already. Had to pick my little boy up from Cubs this evening and all the talk amongst the parents was the game last night and this semi-final.

If they are anything to go by then we will sell out our allocation for the away leg with ease !

And my daughter (who is 11) came home from school and said that two of her class mates, along with their Dads, had been highlighted in the Palace crowd last night on the TV causing some consternation due to their parents having perhaps been less than truthful in the reasons they told the school their kids would not be in today. The headmistress can be somewhat of a dragon when it comes to agreeing to kids having days off during school time


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not unusual for an underdog club to beat a really, really big team in a cup run only to fall apart when they come across more everyday opposition in the next leg.

Least, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 1, 2011)

See you there!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Right. Now I've got embark on the ludicrously complicated task of securing tickets.


What is complicated? £20 buys membership, which buys tickets. Whether a membership is a good idea or not, it works and is not complicated


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> That's a big if



Not as big an if as syaing if Palace beat cardiff!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well the excitement is building already. Had to pick my little boy up from Cubs this evening and all the talk amongst the parents was the game last night and this semi-final.
> 
> If they are anything to go by then we will sell out our allocation for the away leg with ease !
> 
> And my daughter (who is 11) came home from school and said that two of her class mates, along with their Dads, had been highlighted in the Palace crowd last night on the TV causing some consternation due to their parents having perhaps been less than truthful in the reasons they told the school their kids would not be in today. The headmistress can be somewhat of a dragon when it comes to agreeing to kids having days off during school time



Fuck her. There will be other school days, the kids wont get the chance to see palace win at OT very often!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 1, 2011)

1927 said:


> Fuck her. There will be other school days, the kids wont get the chance to see palace win at OT very often!


Plus it was blatantly a school scabbing the strike. I'd take my kids out of there for good, innit.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not unusual for an underdog club to beat a really, really big team in a cup run only to fall apart when they come across more everyday opposition in the next leg.
> 
> Least, that's what I'm hoping for.



Lest we forget Blackburn has won more Premierships than Liverpool and Man City combined


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Lest we forget Blackburn has won more Premierships than Liverpool and Man City combined


Lest we forget that in recent times they haven't enjoyed the hollow success that comes with vast foreign investment paying for record signing fees and record levels of spending.

Palace vs Cardiff is the real final. Proper football.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Lest we forget that in recent times they haven't enjoyed the hollow success that comes with vast foreign investment paying for record signing fees and record levels of spending.
> 
> Palace vs Cardiff is the real final. Proper football.



Oh and if someone had invested money in Cardiff you would't be supporting any more, would you?


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Oh and if someone had invested money in Cardiff you would't be supporting any more, would you?


If Cardiff had been gifted Man City levels of uber-investment, I suspect I'd have a bit of a hollow feeling every time our team of millionaire superstars beat less well off opposition.

I'm not just saying this for the sake of an argument either: I'd genuinely have _very_ mixed feelings if Cardiff suddenly bought their way into success, shouldering a record breaking financial loss of nearly £200m in the process.

It may be how football is going, but I don't like it one little bit.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

editor said:


> If Cardiff had been gifted Man City levels of uber-investment, I suspect I'd have a bit of a hollow feeling every time our team of millionaire superstars beat less well off opposition.
> 
> I'm not just saying this for the sake of an argument either: I'd genuinely have _very_ mixed feelings if Cardiff suddenly bought their way into success, shouldering a record breaking financial loss of nearly £200m in the process.
> 
> It may be how football is going, but I don't like it one little bit.


 
I suppose i kid myself on some levels that this injection of cash makes up for the all the mismanagement of a club over the years and that the Sky 4 had pulled so far ahead that this was the only way to catch them up financially. Also, every transfer fee and every contract has been over the odds cos other teams knew City had the money; it's the way capitalism works I guess and capitalism also takes away from the old school supporters and delivers the product to a global market.

I had a Liverpool fan say to me in all seriousness that City will never be a bigger club than them because of all the support they have in Asia. Like WTF does that matter?

I don't think City are the real target. Try looking more in UEFA and Platini's direction. There was an interesting discussion going on on a City board about next years ticket prices. Of course the Sheikh could probably let us all in for a tenner each, but under Platini's rules ticket prices for all clubs will have to go up.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I suppose i kid myself on some levels that this injection of cash makes up for the all the mismanagement of a club over the years and that the Sky 4 had pulled so far ahead that this was the only way to catch them up financially. Also, every transfer fee and every contract has been over the odds cos other teams knew City had the money; it's the way capitalism works I guess and capitalism also takes away from the old school supporters and delivers the product to a global market.


I'm not blaming Man City - Cardiff would no doubt have done exactly the same if they were offered a similar mountain of cash - but that doesn't stop me feeling really uneasy about how the game is changing. In fact, I worry that it will happen to Cardiff because it may end up bringing into question my lifelong allegiance to the club.

Just like with Chelsea, I don't feel Man City deserve any success any more because they've been granted a wildly unfair advantage over most teams - and I'm not sure how I'd feel if Cardiff joined that super-rich elite.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm not blaming Man City - Cardiff would no doubt have done exactly the same if they were offered a similar mountain of cash - but that doesn't stop me feeling really uneasy about how the game is changing. In fact, I worry that it will happen to Cardiff because it may end up bringing into question my lifelong allegiance to the club.
> 
> Just like with Chelsea, I don't feel Man City deserve any success any more because they've been granted a wildly unfair advantage over most teams - and I'm not sure how I'd feel if Cardiff joined that super-rich elite.



And Arsenal, United and Liverpool are OK because they didn't benefit from the Sky/UEFA fix meaning that they could always buy the star player/new ground/two dozen French kids  to keep them ahead of the pack?


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> And Arsenal, United and Liverpool are OK because they didn't benefit from the Sky/UEFA fix meaning that they could always buy the star player/new ground/two dozen French kids to keep them ahead of the pack?


I don't recall saying that, but seeing as you've popped into this thread, it seems relevant to talk about Man City. After all, they are the latest, biggest, fattest, rich kids on the block, and now have the dubious honour of accruing the highest ever loss recorded in English football.

You happy with that?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't recall saying that, but seeing as you've popped into this thread, it seems relevant to talk about Man City. After all, they are the latest, biggest, fattest, rich kids on the block, and now have the dubious honour of accruing the highest ever loss recorded in English football.
> 
> You happy with that?



Fuck the highest ever loss bit. There you go again having a pop at one club when the problem is much deeper than that.

Anyway, let's get back on topic. Come on Palace!


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Fuck the highest ever loss bit.


Them the facts, squire!

Whoever wins the Palace v Cardiff game, I hope they go on to thump Man City in the final to show that rich kids flashing the cash don't always get what they want.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Them the facts, squire!
> 
> Whoever wins the Palace v Cardiff game, I hope they go on to thump Man City in the final to show that rich kids flashing the cash don't always get what they want.



Oh for sure. Everyone in the nation apart from blues and the growing Mario Balotelli Fan Club (admittedly these people are more interested in fireworks than football) will be hoping City lose.
I think Liverpool will want this way than us and unless Palace load in a goalscorer (we should let them have Scapuzzi for a month except he's cup-tied)  it could well be the dippers vs Cardiff in the final.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 4, 2011)

The Carling Cup semi final dates have been announced and the matches will take place as shown below :-
*Crystal Palace v Cardiff City    Tuesday 10th January 2012 Kick-Off 8.00pm   LIVE ON SKY SPORTS *
*Cardiff City v Crystal Palace    Tuesday 24th January 2012 Kick-Off 7.45pm    LIVE ON BBC2 *


----------



## Maggot (Dec 6, 2011)

BBC2 - excellent!


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

We can already claim the high moral ground, then 



> Members of the club's Travel Group met with Cardiff City officials in the stadium boardroom this evening to discuss the arrangements for forthcoming away matches and a variety of other fan-related issues...
> 
> Details of the ticketing arrangements for the Carling Cup semi-final at Crystal Palace were released on the club's website earlier today. Unlike the FA Cup, Carling Cup competition rules dictate that tickets for this competition are available to visiting clubs on a sale or return basis. Therefore, Palace and Cardiff have agreed to make 4,000 tickets available to each other. If Palace sell anything more than 3,000 tickets for the second leg, then two blocks of the Family Stand will be used to accommodate the additional supporters. However, if it seems likely that less than 3,000 Palace fans will travel to Cardiff, then one block of the Ninian Stand will be used instead. The clubs are in regular contact and will monitor this situation closely during the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Dec 6, 2011)

30 quid is too steep for Selhurst Park. Yes I will pay it, but still...


----------



## bromley (Dec 6, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> 30 quid is too steep for Selhurst Park. Yes I will pay it, but still...


Wankers, I thought this new board were going to be different. 

BTW, 8.5 seconds, they're shit. Blllllllllluuuuuuuueeeeebbbiiiiirrrrrdddddssss!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 6, 2011)

A bargain compared to the £49 we were charged for tickets at Old Trafford in the last round


----------



## bromley (Dec 7, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> A bargain compared to the £49 we were charged for tickets at Old Trafford in the last round


Comparing Old Trafford with selhurst park.



You probably took more there than you get at home...


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

bromley said:


> Comparing Old Trafford with selhurst park.



Comparing a quarter with a semi final more like


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Comparing a quarter with a semi final more like


How much are the Man City tickets going for?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

editor said:


> How much are the Man City tickets going for?


 not on sale yet


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 8, 2012)

Right.

Lets get the hate on.

Or rather the excuses. Looks like we have a nasty dose of the belly-ache doing the rounds at the moment amongst the squad. I would like to think that it might be Dougie playing some mind games but I have a horrible feeling its not that. I would be satisfied with it going to the away leg in Cardiff at all square.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 9, 2012)

No bluff unfortunately  dropping like flies atm, first hand info from a squad member fwiw. Not good. We're gonna struggle to put a fairly recognisable team out from what I've heard. I'll be happy if we go to Cardiff only a goal down.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 9, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> No bluff unfortunately  dropping like flies atm, first hand info from a squad member fwiw. Not good. We're gonna struggle to put a fairly recognisable team out from what I've heard. I'll be happy if we go to Cardiff only a goal down.


Oh no!  I thought the changed team against Derby was cos Dougie was saving players for the Cardiff game.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

Who's going to this? They're now saying that you can buy tickets on the gate, like the good old days.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 9, 2012)

Me. Have tickets already. Yes Mike you will definitely get in on the night!

Debut for new 12 feet x 6 feet 1927 Club flag


----------



## bromley (Jan 9, 2012)

BBBBBLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEEBBBBBIIIIIIRRRRRRDDDDDSSSSSS!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Going although will miss first 20 minutes or so which is a shame. Life getting in the way again.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 9, 2012)

bromley said:


> BBBBBLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEEBBBBBIIIIIIRRRRRRDDDDDSSSSSS!


It's quite rare for us to pick up the neutral support


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2012)

That isn't neutral


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 9, 2012)

tommers said:


> That isn't neutral


 
Problem is that not many people realise that Charlton have a one-sided rivalry with us which the majority of Palace fans find very tedious.


----------



## bromley (Jan 9, 2012)

It's not neutral, just bitter! 

Most people don't realise that palace's rivals are ....Brighton.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2012)

bromley said:


> It's not neutral, just bitter!
> 
> Most Charlton fans don't realise that palace's rivals are ....Brighton.



fixed it for ya


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn I have to work tonight; would have loved to have gone and cheered on the locals.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Damn I have to work tonight; would have loved to have gone and cheered on the locals.


When was the last time you went to Palace?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> That isn't neutral


I know


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am shaking like a leaf
see you down there


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2012)

Nervous but excited, just hope our makeshift defence can hold out for the first leg.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> When was the last time you went to Palace?



2010; I really do keep meaning to go more but every time there's a good game on I'm either working midweek or an early load-in on a Saturday. Always been a club I liked back from the Big Mal days; quite a few City fans have a soft spot for them.

ETA even way back in the day my local team Dungannon Swifts had a classic Palace shirt (but with white and red diagonal sash) as their first team kit


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 10, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Nervous but excited, just hope our makeshift defence can hold out for the first leg.



This sounds promising. If you have a new makeshift defence we are going to tear you apart.  Seriously though, Reading had the best away record in the league and we stuck three on them in 25 mins. They couldn't handle us going forward at all.

Good luck! Looking forward to it!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> 2010; I really do keep meaning to go more but every time there's a good game on I'm either working midweek or an early load-in on a Saturday. Always been a club I liked back from the Big Mal days; quite a few City fans have a soft spot for them.


I like Palace's ground a lot. Proper old school. And there's wooden seats too!

Just a shame about the twat with the drum.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I like Palace's ground a lot. Proper old school. And there's wooden seats too!
> 
> Just a shame about the twat with the drum.



I did actually chicken out of a game just before Xmas. It gets cold in that hollow sometimes and my mate was saying his son had had on six layers and was still frozen.
I'm wimping these days as it does't compare to Oldham - proper cold that is.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 10, 2012)

Weird feeling today. Not too much PMT. Its almost like I am just already so well chuffed with this season given the results against Brighton, Millwall and up at Old Trafford its as though this semi-final is just a nice bonus. Would love to go to Wembley for the final but if it aint to be then c'est la vie.

But damm, its good to be in the semi-final of anything after the last few seasons.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Where are folks drinking before the game? I'm going to give Palace a call now to check that tickets are still available, and if so, I'm coming!


----------



## badlands (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> I like Palace's ground a lot. Proper old school. And there's wooden seats too!
> 
> Just a shame about the twat with the drum.



I'm ashamed to say that we have a drum now at the CCS


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2012)

colleague left work couple of hours ago and will be back in Cardiff 1/2am!
come on Cardiff


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> 2010; I really do keep meaning to go more but every time there's a good game on I'm either working midweek or an early load-in on a Saturday. Always been a club I liked back from the Big Mal days; quite a few City fans have a soft spot for them.


You don't look old enough to remember the Big Mal days!

EAGLES!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Where are folks drinking before the game? I'm going to give Palace a call now to check that tickets are still available, and if so, I'm coming!



Sorry Ed, the fact that we didnt get anywhere near selling our allocation I thought you would be sorted! You should have let me know and could have sorted something out. Hope you get in now so I dont have to feel guilty!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2012)

Only 16 tickets left in the home end, not sure about away but I know Cardiff returned a load for sale on the gates. You might have to get there early.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 10, 2012)

Worse case senario just go and hang about the turnstiles and ask if anybody has a spare. Always people who fail to turn up and it worked for me getting in to see Palace play Brighton down at their place.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll probably be in "The Cherry Trees" pre-game (next to Norwood Junction Station) if not then The White Horse (although I'm pretty sure it's home fans only in there)


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

Maggot said:


> You don't look old enough to remember the Big Mal days!
> 
> EAGLES!



First year i had a season ticket he was manager (his second, short-lived stint at City but as a kid I remember the Mercer years); I could't believe you could just wander down to Platt Lane and watch them training in those days. It was kind of a thrill to watch a legend like that taking training.
He'd lost it by then though and I think he only lasted a season when he went back to Selhurst.

Oh another reason to be pulling for Palace: you knocked the rags out.
Hopefully see ya at Wembley!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Where are folks drinking before the game? I'm going to give Palace a call now to check that tickets are still available, and if so, I'm coming!



Go on one of the Cardiff fan forums? Might be a bit late but there's always someone on the Man City forums that have a spare cos their mate is ill or working or something and glad to get the money.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Worse case senario just go and hang about the turnstiles and ask if anybody has a spare. Always people who fail to turn up and it worked for me getting in to see Palace play Brighton down at their place.


For the record, that's specifically outlawed under the CJA!

This is from a piece I wrote for the New Statesman back in the day:



> The Act also introduces new ticket tout legislation which some police have already responded to with an excess of enthusiasm. Despite a Home Office directive clearly stating that its prime intention is to outlaw the professional tout, football fans across the country have been arrested or had tickets confiscated - even though it's clear that they are not ticket touts.
> 
> Take the case of two Birmingham City fans who travelled down to Wycombe to see their team play. Their third friend couldn't make the game, so they offered his spare ticket at cost price to fellow Birmingham fans outside the away end. The police arrested them both under the Criminal Justice Act, held them for eight hours and their cases are now going through the courts.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Palace's wonky website. Grr! And they can't even spell!


> We seem to have hit a problem. We are now aware of this problem and will look to fix it.
> 
> We apologise for the inconvience


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahhh, when City played Palace we arranged to meet a mate of a mate of a mate from Droylsden outside the turnstile  and we exchanged papers in front of the cops. Might be a bit different with Cardiff fans, I dunno.


----------



## bromley (Jan 10, 2012)

C'mon Cardiff, it's been months since you were last at Wembley. Show the scarf twirling Brighton (Chortle) haters who you are!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I've given up holding on the Palace hotline so have tweeted them for info and also asked if anyone's got a spare.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> First year i had a season ticket he was manager (his second, short-lived stint at City but as a kid I remember the Mercer years); I could't believe you could just wander down to Platt Lane and watch them training in those days. It was kind of a thrill to watch a legend like that taking training.
> He'd lost it by then though and I think he only lasted a season when he went back to Selhurst.
> 
> Oh another reason to be pulling for Palace: you knocked the rags out.
> Hopefully see ya at Wembley!



I thought you meant his first stint at Palace - even his second one was over 30 years ago now. Didn't realise there's a pattern in his managerial record: Plymouth, City, Palace, Plymouth, City, Palace.


----------



## bromley (Jan 10, 2012)

There are rumors that Palace have been struck down with a fever.

Someone's prays have been answered.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2012)

bromley said:


> There are rumors that Palace have been struck down with a fever.
> 
> Someone's prays have been answered.



They're not rumours, they are true.

Someone hasn't read the thread.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure doesn't sound like we haven't sold our allocation, loud as. Bluebirds!


----------



## bromley (Jan 10, 2012)

Great noise from the blues.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2012)

What a great game of football so far!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2012)

fuck sake!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2012)

arse


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2012)

fucking get in !!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2012)

That Zaha is doing my nut in. Bring Kiss on to rough him up.


----------



## bromley (Jan 10, 2012)

That was close!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that Miller goal.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2012)

Terrible decision.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2012)

Think Ralls should have been taken off, kid's got massive potential but it didn't really happen for him tonight. If we go 1-0 up at home Palarse will shit themselves, still think we've got enough to get past them.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just got back in.

Thought it was a good game and a fantastic atmoshphere. Over-all thought we edged it in terms of quality play but should have made more of the chances we got. As to the disallowed goal, well from where I was sitting it looked like it was for a foul on Speroni and that the ref had whistled it up prior to the goal going in but if it had been the other way around then I would no doubt be cursing.

Personally, and this is me being me, I think that the game at Cardiff will be decided by who ever scores first but the longer it goes at nil-nil then the more I fancy our chances.

However that was a good game of British football with no quarter given and none taken. An advert for the championship.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

Tough match and fairly even imo, with both teams having good spells, Cardiff often looked the more dangerous team going forward but we defended very well indeed. I was down the other end and didn't have a good view of the disallowed goal, about to watch it again on catch up. Just so proud of the team this season, have exceeded all expectations, and thought it was an especially brave performance tonight after the illness that had swept through the squad this week and not being able to train together properly. Hard to believe we're potentially only 90 mins away from a cup final. The first goal is going to be so important in the return leg, can't wait.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

In the first 15 mins it was total Cardiff - it looked like we were going to stuff Palace. Then we let them back in the game and our goalie fucked up for the goal. We fell apart for large chunks in the second half and certainly deserved the draw at least - we were by far the most likely to score at the end. There was nowt wrong with our goal either.

As for the match experience here's my likes and dislikes:

LOVED
...being able to rock up and pay on the gate, old style
...being able to stand where I liked, old style
...the old wooden seats

HATED
That fucking pointless twat with a drum
The supremely irritating music when you get a goal

LAUGHED AT
The US-style cheerleaders.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 11, 2012)

Great night, cracking atmosphere.   We deserved our win I thought,  though Cardiff are clearly a good strong side who will give us plenty of trouble in the return leg.

You know it's gonna be a good match when you lose your voice prior to a ball being kicked!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

Just seen the disallowed goal again, harsh, not much wrong with it at all. But... shouldn't have been a corner in the first place, Speroni never touched the ball before it went out of play.

Was the kind of game where a draw would have been a fair result, but either team could have nicked it with a goal.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know what's more annoying, the ultras or the German style announcement of the goal scorer.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2012)

German style?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Just seen the disallowed goal again, harsh, not much wrong with it at all. But... shouldn't have been a corner in the first place, Speroni never touched the ball before it went out of play.



I think its a fair point to say that refs can be a tad too protective of goal-keepers (I am still assuming that it was all about a foul on Speroni) but from what I have subsequently read it appears that Cardiff had already been warned about their tactics after prior corners and as such were already on a last warning and I believe the ref blew up before the ball went into the back of the net.

Not saying that if things had been the other way around I would not be moaning about it myself but I feel it was not as harsh a decision as people seem to think. Seen them disallowed for less.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

bromley said:


> I don't know what's more annoying, the ultras or the German style announcement of the goal scorer.


<Godwin's>
Whereas the only thing "German-style" about your club, is the way they forcibly round up people in Kent, stick them on "ze Valley Express" and then drive the poor fuckers to some shithole in South East London where they're made to suffer a tortuous ordeal... watching Charlton play 
</Godwin's>


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Clubs should be banned from having those moronic US-style blasts of music whenever they score. It's really tacky. And that drummer should be made to shut the fuck up if no one's joining in with him (i.e. most of the time).


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Clubs should be banned from having those moronic US-style blasts of music whenever they score. It's really tacky. And that drummer should be made to shut the fuck up if no one's joining in with him (i.e. most of the time).



The music doesn't bother me as much as it used to tbh, we usually sing Glad All Over after a goal anyway. Of course if you'd stopped us from scoring you wouldn't have anything to moan about. 

The drum serves a purpose and can work well at times, I'm usually a few rows behind it and you don't even really notice it after a while. It helped keep the whole of the Holmesdale singing for 90 mins solid last night, so was worth it.

My biggest gripe is the way the Police have forced the club to keep the away fans down the other end of the ground, we could see Cardiff singing a few times but couldn't hear a peep from them because of where they were. Also is ridiculous that they feel they need two whole blocks of seats as a buffer zone between home and away fans, you look at some of the fiercest rivalries like Celtic-Rangers and they don't even insist on this. It kills stone dead any banter or atmosphere completely.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The drum serves a purpose and can work well at times, I'm usually a few rows behind it and you don't even really notice it after a while. It helped keep the whole of the Holmesdale singing for 90 mins solid last night, so was worth it.


It might be fun if you're right next to it, but most of the time it's pointlessly beating away to a near-silent stadium. Why do you need a drum to sing anyway?

Teams that play music after goals should have points deducted for fuckwittery.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

tommers said:


> German style?


I'll explain the German Style.

Announcer: And the scorer is <first name>
Crowd One man and his dog: <Surname>



Music after a goal and cheerleaders, oh dear...

You've also copied the Valley Express and called it the Palace Express. Only a complete moron is unable to see how similar they are.

Whereas millwall are stuck in the past with their traditions you embrass anything and everything that's new, good or bad! We even had a drummer before you!


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

bromley said:


> We even had a drummer before you!



Oh dear. This is sorry stuff.

PS sorry about your result on Saturday, personally I really like it when minnows do well in the Cup, but I guess the quality gap really shows when you're up against a Premiership team.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

Indeed it does, do you support Fulham?

For the record drummers are annoying.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dread did you get any decent pics of our flag at HT?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Dread did you get any decent pics of our flag at HT?


There was some very poor standard unfurling going on there, but I'll have a look after lunch!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 11, 2012)

What was really rubbish last night is they scored (cue crap music) then did the German-style announcement of the scorer and THEN played Glad All Over as they were about to kick off.

Any of those 3 things are crap

All three together was three-crap-things-together crap. Which is crap


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> What was really rubbish last night is they scored (cue crap music) then did the German-style announcement of the scorer and THEN played Glad All Over as they were about to kick off.
> 
> Any of those 3 things are crap
> 
> All three together was three-crap-things-together crap. Which is crap


It was a triad of utter naff crapness. Still, for a large chunk of the Palace fans it was the only time they ever made any noise.  I guess they need to be prompted.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

Would that be the spicy tang of sour grapes I can smell?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Tor





co-op said:


> Would that be the spicy tang of sour grapes I can smell?


Do give over. Piped goal music is shite. It's always been shite and I've always said it's shite. If the Palace fans had any gumption they'd follow Torquay's example:



> Torquay fans turn volume down on piped music
> 18th November 2010
> 
> Fans at Torquay United have persuaded the club to stop playing “celebratory” music after every goal “in an attempt to encourage even more of an atmosphere at Plainmoor”. Supporters were taken by surprise on Saturday when Elliot Benyon’s 11th minute opener was followed by the indie-pop strains of The Fratellis’ Chelsea Dagger.
> ...


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> TorDo give over. Piped goal music is shite. It's always been shite and I've always said it's shite. If the Palace fans had any gumption they'd follow Torquay's example:


 
Ah, ok.

If it's a completely objective cultural/aesthetic judgement then I must be wrong about this just being post-defeat whining.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> If it's a completely objective cultural/aesthetic judgement then I must be wrong about this just being post-defeat whining.


Naturally, I'm _utterly devastated_ by Palace's lucky 1-0 win in the first leg, but do go on and tell us what's so great about piped music.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Would that be the spicy tang of sour grapes I can smell?


Not at all

It was a good game which we lost narrowly and the tie is only halfway over

Goal music is shite. Objective fact


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

Like I said, looks like I'm completely wrong on this one then.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Like I said, looks like I'm completely wrong on this one then.


You haven't really got much of an argument at all, tbf.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> You haven't really got much of an argument at all, tbf.


 
Sure. And sneering at Palace fans is fine too. Because Cardiff fans are a model for all of us.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Sure. And sneering at Palace fans is fine too. Because Cardiff fans are a model for all of us.


I'm actually sneering at the ludicrous stars'n'stripes-style comedy music farrago that accompanies every goal there.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm actually sneering at the ludicrous stars'n'stripes-style comedy music farrago that accompanies every goal there.



Like this bit you mean?



editor said:


> Still, for a large chunk of the Palace fans it was the only time they ever made any noise. I guess they need to be prompted.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Still, for a large chunk of the Palace fans it was the only time they ever made any noise.



Absolute nonsense.

The Cardiff fans were very disappointing last night vocally, even Crawley Town in the first round made more noise than them.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> The Cardiff fans were very disappointing last night vocally, even Crawley Town in the first round made more noise than them.


You're wrong mate. All we could hear for the first half was that ridiculous pointless, desperate drum echoing into the silence all around. There was barely a peep coming out of the two stands nearest us. Your end was making an effort, but the ones near us were just embarrassing. They - quite literally - only sing when you're winning.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> The Cardiff fans were very disappointing last night vocally, even Crawley Town in the first round made more noise than them.


 
Maybe they were holding up their cologne-scented hankies to their noses and swooning at the vulgarity of the Selhurst match experience? I know I do, and I'm a Palace fan.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Like this bit you mean?


That is not sneering. That is factual. I was there. At the game. That's what I heard (or rather didn't hear).


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Sure. And sneering at Palace fans is fine too. Because Cardiff fans are a model for all of us.



Cardiff lived up to their pathetic reputation, with a coach load attempting to take a home pub pre-game, pissing in local shops and people's front gardens, and attacking several supporters including a 63yr old bloke on his own. Lovely bunch


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> That is not sneering. That is factual. I was there. At the game. That's what I heard (or rather didn't hear).



Ah. Good. Back to cold, hard, objective_ facts_.


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

Cardiff fans let me introduce you to the nigels, the strangest group of supporters you'll find in football.

We had music after a goal once, a friendly against New Zealand. After a large amount of complaints it was never done again.

As for the noise debate, both fans sounded loud on TV, perhaps the sound didn't travel well through the half awake stand?


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Cardiff lived up to their pathetic reputation, with a coach load attempting to take a home pub pre-game, pissing in local shops and people's front gardens, and attacking several supporters including a 63yr old bloke on his own. Lovely bunch


One of them bit my dog as well.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> That is not sneering. That is factual. I was there. At the game. That's what I heard (or rather didn't hear).



I was there too, and watched the game on repeat when I got back. the only time you could hear Cardiff was the first ten mins, and the last 5 mins. Whereas Sky kept repeatedly doing pans of the stands all game long to show the Palace singing non-stop for 90 mins.

_That_ is factual.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> ...pissing in local shops and people's front gardens


OMG! OUTRAGEOUS! I'm sure \Palace fans always patiently wait until a suitable designated place of urination is available, yes?

Oh, hold on. It looks like your lot love a bit of ad-hoc urination too!



> A total of 28 people were arrested as fans clashed at Brighton, Falmer and Lewes, with yobs taunting opposition supporters, throwing objects, urinating on rivals and brawling


http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/9277226.Sussex_Police_hail_Albion_v_Palace_match_work_a_success/


RaverDrew said:


> and attacking several supporters including a 63yr old bloke on his own. Lovely bunch


I don't suppose you have anything as grand as a source for this, do you?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 11, 2012)

Besides from the first ten minutes I didn't hear a peep (and I mean a peep) from the Cardiff fans, while the Holmesdale and Arthur Waite were absolutely rocking.

But that probably doesn't fully represent the reality - that's just the way Selhurst Park is - noise dissipates and you can't hear one end of the ground from the other.

The fact is the whole away fans / home fans banter has been killed off by police demands to relocate the away fans right down the other end of the stadium.  Forget about the family enclosure (closest to the away support) and the 'posh' support (opposite the away support) - you actually get told off by other fans if you try to sing in there (I kid you not).


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm finding it hard to work out the truth, I've got to say.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Ah. Good. Back to cold, hard, objective_ facts_.


Yep. I'm giving a factual account of what I heard.

So, what do you think of all the cabaret that goes on after Palace score? You like? You're not embarrassed in the slightest?


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

Where have all these palace fans come from btw? Only two of them post on their thread.

Massive police present no doubt and a membership scheme which includes photo ID and yet people are pissing in gardens.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm still shocked and appalled at the idea of fans urinating in someone's garden. I've never hard of such a thing and I'm confident that RaverDrew has never, ever done anything like that in his entire life, ever.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> OMG! OUTRAGEOUS! I'm sure \Palace fans always patiently wait until a suitable designated place of urination is available, yes?
> 
> Oh, hold on. It looks like your lot love a bit of ad-hoc urination too!
> 
> http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/9277226.Sussex_Police_hail_Albion_v_Palace_match_work_a_success/



Not saying our fans are complete angels (yes there are a load of nigels, especially last night when they all seemed to crawl out the woodwork) but that was mainly down to some ridiculously clueless policing.



> I don't suppose you have anything as grand as a source for this, do you?



http://www.cpfc.org/forums/showpost.php?p=10040474&postcount=18[/quote]


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

When they played at The Valley a palace fan signed up to one of our forums to complain about a steward stepping on his foot. (Link available if requested)


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.cpfc.org/forums/showpost.php?p=10040474&postcount=18


Not entirely convinced that Kevan Woz Awful is the most credible of sources, tbh.

But this is indeed shocking if we accept his story. THEY KICKED HIS THERMOS! And pushed him into a hedge!!!!


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. I'm giving a factual account of what I heard.
> 
> So, what do you think of all the cabaret that goes on after Palace score? You like? You're not embarrassed in the slightest?



I think I've already mentioned that I am routinely embarrassed by just about anything and everything that takes place at SP. Occasionally it's a bit like being an extra in a low-budget Fellini movie. But I survived the "bring a Pal to Palace" campaign back in the 70s, I think I can take it all now.

I can also spot post-defeat whinging. And why not? You woz robbed, but you should complain about that, threaten dire retribution at wherever the soul-less box is you lot play now (which will probably happen) and all that. Sneering at our club and our fans - who out sang you - is just sour grapes. *Fact*.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

bromley said:


> When they played at The Valley a palace fan signed up to one of our forums to complain about a steward stepping on his foot. (Link available if requested)


 
Bromley, old boy, your lot kicked out of the cup a long time ago, stay out of it will you?

Best wishes

Nigel.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep. I'm giving a factual account of what I heard.
> 
> So, what do you think of all the cabaret that goes on after Palace score? You like? You're not embarrassed in the slightest?



The kiddies like that kind of shit and Palace really make a concerted effort in the community to get them along and also involved in other activities.  My mate's son (8) loves it. That's why they do it, I guess. Kids are more important that grumpy old traditionalists like us.

As for the cheerleaders, I imagine that Croydon has a higher percentage of rejected X-factor contestants than most other British towns so it gives the girls a chance to perform in front of a crowd.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> As for the cheerleaders, I imagine that Croydon has a higher percentage of rejected X-factor contestants than most other British towns so it gives the girls a chance to perform in front of a crowd.



And let's be honest, the Palace Crystals were borderline pervy.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> And let's be honest, the Palace Crystals were borderline pervy.



I think they''re there to distract the opponents. Let's hope Mario never plays at Selhurst.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Not entirely convinced that Kevan Woz Awful is the most credible of sources, tbh.
> 
> But this is indeed shocking if we accept his story. THEY KICKED HIS THERMOS! And pushed him into a hedge!!!!



Nice to see you endorse football violence involving a mob of twenty taking on one person.


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Nice to see you endorse football violence involving a mob of twenty taking on one person.


 
Hey c'mon. This is Cardiff fans we're talking about. They just don't do that kind of thing. Of course we should start doubting any supposed "victim". Probably just an attention-seeker.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> TorDo give over. Piped goal music is shite. It's always been shite and I've always said it's shite.


Piped?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> And let's be honest, the Palace Crystals were borderline pervy.


Are they the pre-pubescent cheerleaders we used to have?  I never saw the point of cheerleaders you can't even ogle at.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Hey c'mon. This is Cardiff fans we're talking about. They just don't do that kind of thing. Of course we should start doubting any supposed "victim". Probably just an attention-seeker.



I think editor wants to see football go back to the 70's again, with wooden seats, none of this music malarkey, and the odd bit of casual violence.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

I must admit that I am rather pleased this thread has descended into a bit of vitriol. It was all getting a little bit to fair for my liking 

As to the 'modern' approach taken at Palace, well I confess that it does not really sit that well with me although I have been very much won over by the Holmesdale Fanatics and think that Selhurst now offers one of the best match day stadium experiences that will hopefully encourage a new generation to come along.

The game has to change if its to survive and whilst we might not like it unfortunately its inevitable.

And as to Cardif reveling in their victim status, well the solution is very easy and lays in their returning to their own countrys league system where I sure that all their true national rivals will welcome them with the respect that they feel is due as the team representing the nations capital.


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I must admit that I am rather pleased this thread has descended into a bit of vitriol. It was all getting a little bit to fair for my liking



You're going home in a fucking ambulance

innit


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Are they the pre-pubescent cheerleaders we used to have? I never saw the point of cheerleaders you can't even ogle at.



Me neither. I'm not sure if they were "cheerleaders", I think they were some weird offshoot of the whole majorette scene. Speaking of which, whatever happened to majorettes?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> The game has to change if its to survive and whilst we might not like it unfortunately its inevitable.


I'm struggling to see how ludicrously choreographed happy-clappy musical goal celebrations are helping the game to "survive." Perhaps you could expand on that?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Piped?


Yes. Correct. 





RaverDrew said:


> Nice to see you endorse football violence involving a mob of twenty taking on one person.


The only thing to get kicked was a _thermos_, you numpty (assuming we're going to believe Kevan Woz Awful's account).


----------



## co-op (Jan 11, 2012)

Your trouble Editor is that you obviously support a club with Good Taste. We're used to this kind of shit, I mean I'd managed to blank out the memory of the Palace Crystals until an hour or so ago but you want embarrassing? You haven't even seen the half of it.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

co-op said:


> Your trouble Editor is that you obviously support a club with Good Taste.


If the Palace fans wanted to, they could get rid of those crappy goal celebrations songs by the next game, but unlike Torquay fans, no one seems to have bothered, so presumably most Palace fans think it's a whizzo idea. I think they tried it at Cardiff once and got told where to shove it.

The Palace Crystals are just a bit embarrassing and naff, although I like the eccentricity of the completely pointless and underwhelming flapping eagle 'display.'

If you're going to have some entertainment at half time, get kids playing 5-a-side or summat. I think I once saw a thing where fans had to lob a ball into a shed to win one or something at half time once. I quite liked that too for its bonkersness.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm struggling to see how ludicrously choreographed happy-clappy musical goal celebrations are helping the game to "survive." Perhaps you could expand on that?



I think its all about trying new ideas and trying to improve the whole supporting experience.

I would guess in places like Wales and the like (anywhere outside of the South East) then come a Saturday afternoon there aint much else going on but here in London football is just merely one of numerous things that can be done and so there has to be something more than just turning up for a pie and pint and a game of football. I think Palace are just recognising that its potential supporter base is a bit more expectant than say a provincial team like Cardiff and are trying new things.

Not saying that they will all work nor that I enjoy them myself ( I am very much a pie and pint man myself) but its obvious that London clubs have to be a bit more up with the times than those out in the countryside and lets be honest this City is the one that leads the way nationally with inovation and so on so why should football be any different ?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I would guess in places like Wales and the like (anywhere outside of the South East) then come a Saturday afternoon there aint much else going on but here in London football is just merely one of numerous things that can be done and so there has to be something more than just turning up for a pie and pint and a game of football.


Have you any notion of how patronising and ignorant that comment is?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you any notion of how patronising and ignorant that comment is?



Just a tad.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes. Correct. The only thing to get kicked was a _thermos_, you numpty (assuming we're going to believe Kevan Woz Awful's account).



He's a well-established member of that forum, known to well-respected friends of mine that I trust, I have no reason to disbelieve him at all. If it had been some random who'd signed up to the bulletin board just to post that, then you may have a small straw to clutch at.

So you are saying it's ok for a bunch of aggressive young men to bundle some old guy over a wall ? I know the exact spot where it happened well, and trust me they could easily have done the guy some serious damage. My guess is that there'd be a whole seperate multi-paged thread of wailing from you lot if the roles were reversed and it was a load of Palace "thugs" taking out some Cardiff old boy.

All this tired-old bleating about everything but the result on the pitch just stinks of sour grapes, and frankly makes you look more of an embarrassment than a scantily clad cheerleader


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> So you are saying it's ok for a bunch of aggressive young men to bundle some old guy over a wall ? I know the exact spot where it happened well, and trust me they could easily have done the guy some serious damage


No, I'm not, but it's *supremely* hypocritical for you to try and make a huge issue out of a shove and a Thermos kick considering the recent more serious thuggery your own fans.

Have you ever pissed in someone's garden? And are you all for songs being played after goals?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> No, I'm not, but it's *supremely* hypocritical for you to try and make a huge issue out of a shove and a Thermos kick considering the recent more serious thuggery your own fans.
> 
> Have you ever pissed in someone's garden? And are you all for songs being played after goals?



Oh dear, desperate stuff editor


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you ever pissed in someone's garden? And are you all for songs being played after goals?



I bet you would soon change your tune if it was your garden. Or if Shirley Bassey was being played (another resident of Cardiff who loved it so much that she fucked off out of it at the first opportunity).


----------



## bromley (Jan 11, 2012)

I did tell you that they're strange...


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh dear, desperate stuff editor


You've been well and truly pwned with your hypocrisy on this, haven't you? ROTFL


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I bet you would soon change your tune if it was your garden.


I wouldn't like it, but I wouldn't start generating the waves of laughably hypocritical faux outrage coming from RD in a desperate attempt to claim the moral high ground.



Stoat Boy said:


> Or if Shirley Bassey was being played (another resident of Cardiff who loved it so much that she fucked off out of it at the first opportunity).


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

Actually I think we are being a bit harsh on Cardiff fans and this whole pissing in the garden thing. Its cultural insensitivity because I believe, and feel free to correct me if I am wrong here, that most homes in Wales still have their toilets in the garden.

Its sometimes easy to forget how different things are here in London.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Actually I think we are being a bit harsh on Cardiff fans and this whole pissing in the garden thing. Its cultural insensitivity because I believe, and feel free to correct me if I am wrong here, that most homes in Wales still have their toilets in the garden.


Cheap rrrascism.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> You've been well and truly pwned with your hypocrisy on this, haven't you? ROTFL



pwned ? hypocrisy ? 

You've lost your touch editor, like a punch-drunk boxer looking for one last payday, but then floored by the first jab. 


editor said:


> Have you ever pissed in someone's garden?


Desperate stuff indeed  excuse the pun


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2012)

anyway, back to the football.

Under DJ we used to batter teams. We'd score 4, 5, 6.

Under Malky we're much more conservative.

Palarse look, to me, much better away from home. Counter attacking suits 'em. Saha, Scannell et al

Sets it up nicely. Hold on to your hearts,

we're heading for pens.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

bromley said:


> I did tell you that they're strange...



Oh look, even more desperation the obsessive Charlton fan who posts more on Palace threads than even the Palace supporters.  bless it...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> anyway, back to the football.
> 
> Under DJ we used to batter teams. We'd score 4, 5, 6.
> 
> ...



Pretty much sums it up. 

Tbh after the mild euphoria of sneaking a shock win last night, the reality is we're now under more pressure going into the away leg leading, than we would have if it'd been a draw.

Was impressed with some of Cardiff's build up play last night and the way they tried to patiently break us down, it very nearly worked. We're gonna have to work very hard to qualify, but I certainly think we can do it. Penalties would not surprise me at all.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Desperate stuff indeed  excuse the pun


You just can't bring yourself to be honest about this, can you?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> You just can't bring yourself to be honest about this, can you?


To my knowledge, I've never pissed in anyone's front garden. Especially after an away match. It's totally disrespectful. 

Although tbh having used the bogs in the Arthur Wait stand at Selhurst, I can totally sympathise with why people would want to go for a lash anywhere but there. 

The point I was making is that there seemed to be a lot more moaning from local residents about anti-social behaviour from the away supporters than usual. Personally I didn't see too much bother from any Cardiff fans last night, but speaking to the police and other supporters after the game, anecdotally there'd been a lot more aggro than usual.


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2012)

we're slipping.

Local residents, anti social, anecdotal aggro.

We used to fuck people up good and proper.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

<awaits editor to dig up some paparazzi-style pic of me pissing in someone's front garden>


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 11, 2012)

Pissing in front gardens is standard, can't see the fuss.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The point I was making is that there seemed to be a lot more moaning from local residents about anti-social behaviour from the away supporters than usual. Personally I didn't see too much bother from any Cardiff fans last night, but speaking to the police and other supporters after the game, anecdotally there'd been a lot more aggro than usual.


I saw none and I was cycling all around the ground afterwards (on account of getting slightly lost).


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Pissing in front gardens is standard, can't see the fuss.


They do it all the time right outside my block, day and night, in full view. Still, it's a step up from shooting up smack which was very popular a few years back.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 11, 2012)

You know that crappy piped music they play after the goals?  I used to hate it.

But now I fucking love it.

You know why?  Cos it's the music that means that Palace have just scored.

It's like some kind of Pavlovian conditioning that's taken place.  If they played Agadoo after each goal I'd start to love that after a while.
If (and it's a big 'if'), we score a goal at Cardiff, that shitty music will be ringing in my ears .


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Pissing in front gardens is standard, can't see the fuss.


Gardens, alleys, walls, gardens... just about anyone who's enjoyed a pint or two will have done it as some time. Except RD apparently.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

badlands said:


> we're slipping.
> 
> Local residents, anti social, anecdotal aggro.
> 
> We used to fuck people up good and proper.



tbf a coach load of you lot (unsuccessfully) tried to have a pop at the White Horse pub earlier that evening, or at least that was the excuse the police were giving when they were standing guard in force outside of there after the match. They'd made it look closed, and it was strictly "regulars only" allowed in round the back.


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2012)

I must confess to pissing in someone's garden in Sloper Road. Me and about 5 others.

Though, obviously not in the garden of the guy who used to stand there with his doberman by the garden gate.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 11, 2012)

Last time I pissed in a front garden was Notting Hill last summer, was well satisfying.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

Drew: do you carry around one of these then?
http://www.boginabag.co.uk/


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Gardens, alleys, walls, gardens... just about anyone who;s enjoyed a pint or two will have done it as some time. Except RD apparently.



I'll make sure to detour and have a piss on your block next time I'm on the lash round Brixton  just to keep you happy like 

I'm sure the first class toilet facilities in your new plastic identikit stadium will ensure that I won't even have such a dilemma in two weeks time


----------



## badlands (Jan 11, 2012)

can 





RaverDrew said:


> I'll make sure to detour and have a piss on your block next time I'm on the lash round Brixton  just to keep you happy like
> 
> I'm sure the first class toilet facilities in your new plastic identikit stadium will ensure that I won't even have such a dilemma in two weeks time



can I piss in your pocket?


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh look, even more desperation the obsessive Charlton fan who posts more on Palace threads than even the Palace supporters.  bless it...


I guessing you'll have to go to page 5 of the football forum to find that palace thread? I think you guys shouldn't bother next season and just join me in the championship thread. 

I think there should be a poll for the worst things they do, my vote is the German style goal announcement.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll make sure to detour and have a piss on your block next time I'm on the lash round Brixton  just to keep you happy like
> 
> I'm sure the first class toilet facilities in your new plastic identikit stadium will ensure that I won't even have such a dilemma in two weeks time



Editor's really cool about this shit. I'm sure I've never read anything on these boards moaning on about anti-social behaviour on his stairwell, calling the police out etc. Fuck man, live and let live! That's his code.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> I think there should be a poll for the worst things they do, my vote is the German style goal announcement.



I think letting the homeless in and use our ground is the worst on balance, it really tarnishes the whole CPFC brand. I know it's charidee and all that but it brought the whole neighbourhood down and that's not fair on other people. There are still cortinas on bricks in Thornton Heath _to this day_.


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

_brand_.

Jesus wept.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> _brand_.
> 
> Jesus wept.



Bromley, meet "humour", humour this is Bromley.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

And I still want my hubcaps back.


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

No, this is humour.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> No, this is humour.



No, that's tempting fate. Big mistake imo, but we got away with it so far.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Editor's really cool about this shit. I'm sure I've never read anything on these boards moaning on about anti-social behaviour on his stairwell, calling the police out etc.


Congratulations. You have scraped the barrel straight through to the other side with that piece of disingenuous drivel.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Congratulations. You have scraped the barrel straight through to the other side with that piece of disingenuous drivel.



Oh Editor. You are so easy to wind up, it's almost not fun.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Oh Editor. You are so easy to wind up, it's almost not fun.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news here, but 'winding someone up' isn't supposed to end up with you looking like a total doofus.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2012)

Exemplary stuff.  Especially Stoaty.  I thought it maybe erred into being a bit too obvious, but apparently not.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

tommers said:


> Exemplary stuff. Especially Stoaty. I thought it maybe erred into being a bit too obvious, but apparently not.



Yes, the only mistake is being too subtle - especially for our chums in the east.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Congratulations. You have scraped the barrel straight through to the other side with that piece of disingenuous drivel.





Another urb who doesn't know what "disingenuous" means, I ought to run a workshop.

I keep getting this image of a little welshman hopping up and down shaking his fist.


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

Chums in the East?

Geography fail? BTW a lot of empty seats in my picture, very disappointing for a cup semi-final. After that picture you have no right to call us train spotters!


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Another urb who doesn't know what "disingenuous" means, I ought to run a workshop.


Just when I thought there was no wood left, you've managed to find a few scraps to scrape away on. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Just when I thought there was no wood left, you've managed to find a few scraps to scrape away on. Fantastic stuff!



I guess English isn't your first language. I apologise, that was just patronising and possibly racist.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

Back to the football, here's a few pics:





















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiff...up-semi-final-at-selhurst-road-10th-jan-2012/


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

Google translate renders it as "annidwyll".


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> I guess English isn't your first language. I apologise, that was just patronising and possibly racist.


FYI: you're just being a prick now.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

We can debate that if you like. But never disingenuous, I'd have said.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> We can debate that if you like. But never disingenuous, I'd have said.


Ra raa!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> Chums in the East?
> 
> Geography fail? BTW a lot of empty seats in my picture, very disappointing for a cup semi-final. After that picture you have no right to call us train spotters!


Eh? Your club is North East of ours, how is East a geography fail?

There are hardly any empty seats in that picture - unless you are too stupid to tell the difference between balloons and seats.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyway, I'm sure we can now all agree on:

Palace have a nice old fashioned ground, but their goal celebrations are pathetic and rightly derided by all real football fans.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Anyway, I'm sure we can now all agree on:
> 
> Palace have a nice old fashioned ground, but their goal celebrations are pathetic and rightly derided by all real football fans.



And those are cold hard facts right there, with not a smidgeon of sour grapes about the fact that it was Palace who were celebrating.

We can all agree on that. Right?


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

Maggot said:


> There are hardly any empty seats in that picture - unless you are too stupid to tell the difference between balloons and seats.


The stadium was pretty full for the Cardiff game, although Palace are one of the worst supported teams in the division.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> And those are cold hard facts right there, with not a smidgeon of sour grapes about the fact that it was Palace who were celebrating.


They sound pitiful whatever the scoreline is. In fact, I've said the *exactly* same about your pathetic goal celebrations when I've seen Cardiff beat you at Palace.


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Eh? Your club is North East of ours, how is East a geography fail?
> 
> There are hardly any empty seats in that picture - unless you are too stupid to tell the difference between balloons and seats.


(The club line is that you don't care about us, not that we're chums in the east, did you not get the memo? Besides he was talking about Cardiff)

Empty seats above the roof. Attendence 22k in a 26k ground.

Balloons.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> Chums in the East?
> 
> Geography fail? BTW a lot of empty seats in my picture, very disappointing for a cup semi-final. After that picture you have no right to call us train spotters!



I asked my mate Iain Dowie and he said Charlton was definitely oop north 

Palace ends were completely sold out, while the fanatics were doing their display (which I thought looked shit fwiw and not up to their usual standards) there were still hundreds queueing up outside waiting to get in.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The stadium was pretty full for the Cardiff game, although Palace are one of the worst supported teams in the division.



Which would be why Cardiff failed to sell out their allocation and had to return many many tickets, whereas Palace sold out for our away leg well in advance and had to demand more tickets from your club, who still haven't given us the full 15 percent allocation that we should be entitled to.

Yet another straw clutch and yet another fail from editor  "just one more fight, I can still be a contender I tells ya"


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I asked my mate Iain Dowie and he said Charlton was definitely oop north
> 
> Palace ends were completely sold out, while the fanatics were doing their display (which I thought looked shit fwiw and not up to their usual standards) there were still hundreds queueing up outside waiting to get in.


Sounds right, more realistic than claiming they're balloons!


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> (The club line is that you don't care about us, not that we're chums in the east, did you not get the memo? Besides he was talking about Cardiff)



Like I was saying to Tommo, I keep making it too subtle for you (it's a nigel kind of mistake you have to admit). I was talking about Charlton, the clue was in the fact that I said "east".

And just for the record, yes, I consider you our chums.

Anyway, all that said, would you mind awfully butting out now, this thread is really about ragging the 'shaggers now.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> Empty seats above the roof. Attendence 22k in a 26k ground.


22k is a HUGE gate for Palace.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Which would be why Cardiff failed to sell out their allocation and had to return many many tickets...


They might be something to do with you rip off cunts hiking the prices to £30. And then having the cheek to sell programmes for £4!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 12, 2012)

"And as to Cardif reveling in their victim status, well the solution is very easy and lays in their returning to their own countrys league system where I sure that all their true national rivals will welcome them with the respect that they feel is due as the team representing the nations capital.[/quote]

Ah this old moronic canard. Not that The Football League is the Football League, or anything. It's not the English League and never has been.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 12, 2012)

We lost 1-0. I'm not doing any sour grapes. And I have Palace mates and had a beer with them pre-game.

And I think it is bad if some geezer got hassle and I didn't piss in anyone's garden.

I just really, really hate goal music. Not least as you have at least one unique song (Glad All Over)


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 12, 2012)

Since there has been so much interest in our goal celebration routine, I thought I would outline it in full below:-

Event A: Home teamplayer(x) scores a goal

Event B: Spontaneous cheering from crowd (home support only)

Event C: PA plays generic goal music (I don't know the title of the track, but it's the same tune they play at sporting events around the world when something significant happens. It's probably called 'Generic Sports Anthem 16a' or something.)

Event D: PA announces 'The goal for the Palace scored by number [insert teamplayer(x)'s squad number], [insert teamplayer(x)'s name in full]'

Event E: Prompted cheer from the crowd (home support only)

Event F: PA announces '[insert teamplayer(x)'s first name only]...'

Event G: Crowd chant '[insert teamplayer(x)'s surname]' (home support, etc...)

Event H: PA plays club anthem 'Glad All Over' by The Dave Clarke Five

OR

Event Ha: PA plays individual goalscorer's theme, if such exists (see note 1 below)

Event I: Crowd raise hands, chant anticipatory chord, and do German-style anticipatory finger-wiggling (duration approx 90 seconds)

Event J: Crowd sing the 'I Will Follow Him' ('We Love You') song, accompanied by jumping and dancing

Event K: Attention returns to the match in progress

- note 1: Individual goalscorer's themes -

_Glad All Over is the default track for Event H. However some indivual players may have earned the right to 'theme' tracks to be played in this slot. I can't think of any in the current squad, but in the past both Andrew Johnson, and Jobi McAnuff were awarded this privilage (Brand New Pigbag, and Baby, Give It Up, respectively)._


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Since there has been so much interest in our goal celebration routine, I thought I would outline it in full below:-
> 
> Event A: Home teamplayer(x) scores a goal
> 
> ...


If this is the future of football I want out.

Another palace fan, where have you been all season?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 12, 2012)

bromley said:


> If this is the future of football I want out.
> 
> Another palace fan, where have you been all season?


I post a fair bit on the Palace boards, so I don't often bother repeating it all on here.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2012)

That's very organised.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

tommers said:


> That's very organised.


 Apparently, turning the whole event into a low-rent Las Vegas musical is the only way for clubs to survive these days,


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Apparently, turning the whole event into a low-rent Las Vegas musical is the only way for clubs to survive these days,



How utterly _ghastly!_

And I always thought of professional football as the last bastion of Good Taste and, frankly, an arbiter of _comme il faut._

*swoons at thought of the vulgar masses*


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> _Glad All Over is the default track for Event H. However some indivual players may have earned the right to 'theme' tracks to be played in this slot. I can't think of any in the current squad, but in the past both Andrew Johnson, and Jobi McAnuff were awarded this privilage (Brand New Pigbag, and Baby, Give It Up, respectively)._



I remember "We've got that Terry Phelan (he's on loan, loan, loan, woahoah)" to the tune of You've Lost That Loving Feeling. But I think that pre-dates Butlins-style goal celebrations.

*swoons again*


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> How utterly _ghastly!_
> 
> And I always thought of professional football as the last bastion of Good Taste and, frankly, an arbiter of _comme il faut._
> 
> *swoons at thought of the vulgar masses*


I think you're getting the football experience you deserve.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok who's up for the second leg then? 

You lot can slaughter our match-day routines in the unlikely event that we score

"Yeah then this bloke jumped all over a total stranger and started hugging him"


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Ok who's up for the second leg then?
> 
> You lot can slaughter our match-day routines in the unlikely event that we score
> 
> "Yeah then this bloke jumped all over a total stranger and started hugging him"


 
Which, of course the whinging 'shaggers of an earlier generation also condemned as vulgar, "American" and generally predictive of the ruination of the game.

Imagine what they'd have made of Editor's hair!


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Imagine what they'd have made of Editor's hair!


Bit crass and cheap, bringing in my appearance, tbh.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

Why?


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank god for palace, sifting the weirdos and preventing them from following us.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I think you're getting the football experience you deserve.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Why?


Because it's got fuck all to do with anything.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 12, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Ok who's up for the second leg then?
> 
> You lot can slaughter our match-day routines in the unlikely event that we score
> 
> "Yeah then this bloke jumped all over a total stranger and started hugging him"



I suppose its better than a random Sheep.

As to the second leg, well I will be honest and admit that following Palace for so long has twisted my logic to the extent that I actually feel more dread about going up to you lot and having a one goal lead. If we had to go up with everything all square, or even chasing a one goal deficit,  I think I would have felt more confident about us being able to get a result.

I really reckon first goals gets it and that its going to be won and lost in the midfield. We need to break up your play there. I reckon we are capable of getting goals but I reckon its all about who ever gets first blood. You certainly put us under a lot of pressure but seemed to lack that vital cutting edge but with home advantage and what I would assume will be a sell out crowd behind you then its going to be tough one.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2012)

anymore obvious tedious bullshit now stoat boy?
knew you were a silly cunt but not coop


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 12, 2012)

ddraig said:


> anymore obvious tedious bullshit now stoat boy?
> knew you were a silly cunt but not coop



WTF ?

I was trying to indulge in some serious debate. I am fucking dreading the return leg and having a one goal lead is of no comfort what so ever.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Because it's got fuck all to do with anything.



Sorry you didn't get the point, I thought it was obvious.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> WTF ?





I think they're all doing their best. Let's not be harsh on them.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Sorry you didn't get the point, I thought it was obvious.


The point is that my appearance is no one's fucking business to talk about in a football thread. HTH. HAND.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

Ach. Stop being so arsey.

Placid Casual invoked blokes hugging each other as the "proper" response to a goal. 60 years ago they'd have probably said you were a poof if you did that. 40 years ago dreads on a white man were ridiculous, today they're not.

It's a pretty simple & obvious point but you're so determined to turn a bit of banter into a proper row it's getting silly. It's still only half time.


----------



## bromley (Jan 12, 2012)

For the good of football please knock these fools out of the cup Cardiff!


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

co-op said:


> Placid Casual invoked blokes hugging each other as the "proper" response to a goal. 60 years ago they'd have probably said you were a poof if you did that. 40 years ago dreads on a white man were ridiculous, today they're not.


Time to stop digging, I think.


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Time to stop digging, I think.



Still not understanding the point?

I think I've done all I can for you.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2012)

Lets just let football do talking. Palarse are a nothing team with shite fans. and cardiff are a bunch a thugs. Allow it.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> Still not understanding the point?
> 
> I think I've done all I can for you.


Just in case it hasn't sunk in yet: shut the fuck up about my appearance. It has nothing to do with the Palace/Cardiff game. It's irrelevant and out of order to refer to bring up someone's real life details in such discussions.

This is covered in the FAQ under 'privacy'. Clear enough now?


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm getting the angry little welshman hopping up and down shaking his fist image again.

But I'm impressed by your pomposity. Are you going to threaten a ban? That really would be sour grapes. It was only a game of football.


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2012)

Co-op probably enjoys trolling more than a cup final appearance, the sad sad man.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> Co-op probably enjoys trolling more than a cup final appearance, the sad sad man.



I'm sure you'd love to at least have the choice


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> Co-op probably enjoys trolling more than a cup final appearance, the sad sad man.



Man. Editor trolls himself, I did nothing.


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> Co-op probably enjoys trolling more than a cup final appearance, the sad sad man.



Oh and



...because you, of course, are just on this thread out of disinterested love of football and not at all to stir it up.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 13, 2012)

Nah just the usual Charlton desperately looking for a rivalry that doesn't exist


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm sure you'd love to at least have the choice


Too right!


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> Oh and
> 
> 
> 
> ...because you, of course, are just on this thread out of disinterested love of football and not at all to stir it up.


I can do it without getting personal.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> I can do it without getting personal.



Same here, I've been slandered as a front garden pisser on this thread, not happy


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> I can do it without getting personal.



I'm not sure where I've got so personal. Doubtless the outraged one will along to tell me himself.


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Same here, I've been slandered as a front garden pisser on this thread, not happy


which you have yet to deny....


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> I'm not sure where I've got so personal. Doubtless the outraged one will along to tell me himself.


Bringing someone's appearance in to a conversation is quite personal IMO. I'm not saying an ymore of the matter though as it's none of my business.


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> Bringing someone's appearance in to a conversation is quite personal IMO. I'm not saying an ymore of the matter though as it's none of my business.



It's a choice of haircut, that's quite a difference, that's not mocking someone for their appearance. In fact it wasn't mocking him full stop, just making a point that standards change. But he'll be frothing with righteous rage about it whatever I say, so there's not a great deal of point explaining it logically.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> I'm not sure where I've got so personal.


I guess you really are too stupid to understand and respect this part of the rules:


> Privacy: Please respect people's privacy and refrain from posting up any personal details without their permission.


My appearance has got _*nothing*_ to do with this thread.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

i'd have banned you for the first post you did on this thread coop
never understood why ed is so patient and tolerant with childish cunts on here
and stoatboy would've been gone years ago!


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> But he'll be frothing with righteous rage about it whatever I say, so there's not a great deal of point explaining it logically.


There's no "frothing" here at your antics, just disappointment and bafflement at why you've turned this thread into one long personal sneer-a-thon.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 13, 2012)

ddraig said:


> i'd have banned you for the first post you did on this thread coop
> never understood why ed is so patient and tolerant with childish cunts on here
> and stoatboy would've been gone years ago!



Am I allowed to stay ddraig ?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 13, 2012)

God there's still 11 days til the 2nd leg.

The longest-feeling tie in the history of world football


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Am I allowed to stay ddraig ?


some days yes some days no 
not that it would ever be up to me


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2012)

C'mon Cardiff!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2012)

So do away goals count double in this round?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So do away goals count double in this round?


It's complicated.


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

editor said:


> I guess you really are too stupid to understand and respect this part of the rules:
> My appearance has got _*nothing*_ to do with this thread.



So I guess you'll be effing and blinding at Placid for calling you "dread" then?

Fucksake you're a wally.


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

ddraig said:


> i'd have banned you for the first post you did on this thread coop





I never knew sour grapes was such a bitter insult on the Taff.



ddraig said:


> never understood why ed is so patient and tolerant with childish cunts on here



Maybe because he'd have to ban himself too?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> Fucksake you're a wally.


 I'm sorry you have such trouble understanding the crystal clear words contained in the FAQ. Perhaps you should get an adult to explain it to you, but in the meantime, I'll try one last time: my personal appearance has got fuck all to do with this thread, and you had no justification for bringing it up.

Your unpleasant campaign of bitter and snide off-topic comments has done nothing but disrupt this thread and, frankly, made you look like a total arse. I'd suggest shutting the fuck up now myself, but no doubt you've got yet more patronising insults to impart.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So do away goals count double in this round?


Away goals count after extra time is up.  This could be a very good thing.  If we nick a goal up there, Cardiff will need to score 3 (in the 120 minutes).

(Ed's right - it's complicated).


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm sorry you have such trouble understanding the crystal clear words contained in the FAQ. Perhaps you should get an adult to explain it to you, but in the meantime, I'll try one last time: my personal appearance has got fuck all to do with this thread, and you had no justification for bringing it up.
> 
> Your unpleasant campaign of bitter and snide off-topic comments has done nothing but disrupt this thread and, frankly, made you look like a total arse. I'd suggest shutting the fuck up now myself, but no doubt you've got yet more patronising insults to impart.





And a good day you too, sir.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2012)

co-op said:


> Ach. Stop being so arsey.
> 
> Placid Casual invoked blokes hugging each other as the "proper" response to a goal. 60 years ago they'd have probably said you were a poof if you did that. 40 years ago dreads on a white man were ridiculous, today they're not.
> 
> It's a pretty simple & obvious point but you're so determined to turn a bit of banter into a proper row it's getting silly. It's still only half time.





editor said:


> Time to stop digging, I think.


co-op made a prefectly reasonabe and valid comment, he was not taking the piss out of your appearance - can you not see that?

keep your hair on!


----------



## co-op (Jan 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> keep your hair on!



*post reported*


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So do away goals count double in this round?


Yes but only after ET in the 2nd leg

(so if we win 2-1 AET in the 2nd leg Palace would go through)


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Yes but only after ET in the 2nd leg
> 
> (so if we win 2-1 AET in the 2nd leg Palace would go through)



Makes for all sorts of interesting combinations or tactics.

My only real desire for the match is that it does not get settled on penalties. I loathe those with a passion.

And it would be nice to get things sorted out in 90 minutes as well. Not sure my old ticker could take anymore.


----------



## co-op (Jan 14, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> And it would be nice to get things sorted out in 90 minutes as well.



Problem is Palace are going to have to score at least once and with ?the slowest player on the pitch? as our sole striker that's not a comforting thought. I think even Iain Dowie might have beaten Murray in a straight line sprint, especially if there was a bucket of pies at the finishing line.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh well we are nearly at the second half of this little encounter.

Got the PMT building now. I really have. I just hope beyond hope that Palace dont go to Cardiff looking to defend this lead. I just hope that we go there with a need to win mentality as I can see nothing but disaster if we just let them just attack us.

Not going tomorrow night and am dreading having to watch this sort of game on the TV. It always makes me far more nervous than being there.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

We're going to fucking smash Palace. They'll fall to pieces without their pointless drummer making a useless racket.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> We're going to fucking smash Palace.


  I hope the Cardiff team think that too.
Its gonna be a tight, nervy one, no matter what.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Guardian saying Freedman has been chopsing off (well that is my paraphrase) in the media saying we always fail, are terrified etc

I would imagine that is Malky's teamtalk sorted


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> We're going to fucking smash Palace. They'll fall to pieces without their pointless drummer making a useless racket.





Can you just make it quick please, I don't think I can handle 90 minutes of stress. 3-0 down at half time and I can relax and get pissed.

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to hearing some good honest crisp, manly, applause and maybe a "hoorah!" when you score. It'll be like a cleansing balm after listening to the Palace crowd a fortnight ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

co-op said:


> It'll be like a cleansing balm after listening to the Palace crowd a fortnight ago.


Hopefully, Palace won't score so their fans will be spared the trauma of trying to work out how to celebrate a goal with having their emotions choreographed for them.

And yes, in real football, crowd celebrations make all the noise you need after a goal. It's not hard really.


----------



## bromley (Jan 23, 2012)

C'mon Cardiff!


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

bromley said:


> C'mon Cardiff!


 
Good result for your chaps the other week, well done!

I think some of the most fun is still to be found in the lower leagues.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

If I woke up tomorrow and found us back in the fourth division - and playing well - I'd be well happy.


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> If I woke up tomorrow and found us back in the fourth division - and playing well - I'd be well happy.


 
So would I.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 23, 2012)

I loved the 4th division. 5-0 defeats away at York (ace day) and 5-0 defeats at home to Maidstone (not so ace day)

To be honest I don't want to be in the Premier League, I want us to get promoted as that would just be an amzing day (like Scunthorpe in '93), but fuck the commercial plastic nothing-older-than-20-years-ago-matters bullshit of it

I want us to win the League Cup simply as it has three handles

Come on, the City


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I loved the 4th division. 5-0 defeats away at York (ace day) and 5-0 defeats at home to Maidstone (not so ace day)
> 
> To be honest I don't want to be in the Premier League, I want us to get promoted as that would just be an amzing day (like Scunthorpe in '93), but fuck the commercial plastic nothing-older-than-20-years-ago-matters bullshit of it
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't agree more, the raison d'etre for a club like Palace was to see if we could get into the top division, now I really couldn't give a shit.

Think the first time I ever saw Cardiff in the flesh was at Griffin Park, god knows how long ago, probably about 2000.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Hopefully, Palace won't score so their fans will be spared the trauma of trying to work out how to celebrate a goal with having their emotions choreographed for them.
> 
> And yes, in real football, crowd celebrations make all the noise you need after a goal. It's not hard really.



Don't worry, we'll be sure to outsing you for 90mins... yet again.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> We're going to fucking smash Palace. They'll fall to pieces without their pointless drummer making a useless racket.


So we play better with the drummer, but he's pointless and useless?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

At least that drummer can keep a beat...


----------



## bromley (Jan 23, 2012)

I would be happy if I woke up and your new ground had disappeared and Ninan Park was back.

Lower league stuff can have it's downsides, losing in the first round of the cup to a semi-pro team isn't enjoyable, likewise having to play 5 first teamers in the Johnstone's Paint Trophy. Imagine the football league trying to implement that rule on to the Carling Cup with managers like Ferguson! Well at least palace would've been knocked out! The Championship is where I want to be.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 23, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I
> 
> To be honest I don't want to be in the Premier League, I want us to get promoted as that would just be an amzing day (like Scunthorpe in '93), but fuck the commercial plastic nothing-older-than-20-years-ago-matters bullshit of it.



Have to agree with you there. Having seen Palace go up and then get relegated on numerous occassions there is no denying that the promotion run is fantatsic but once you are up there, then its nothing more than a constant relegation battle and it becomes a chore, week in and week out.

I love the Championship. I think its a cracking division in which bottom can beat top on a regular basis and its real trench warfare with never a glory hunter in sight. Every game seems to matter and even up until the last couple of weeks there are never more than a handful of teams who have nothing to play for.

Cup runs like this are cracking little bonuses and I would love to win but for me when we get to Wembley its more about the day out and a chance for me to take the kids to the new Wembley to see the Palace.


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

Wembley's still crap btw.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

co-op said:


> Wembley's still crap btw.


Wembley is a dreadful place.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Wembley is a dreadful place.



Only been the once since it was all tarted up and that was on a corporate jolly for an England game. To be fair I thought it was actually an interesting experience and did represent what 21st century football stadiums will be all about. However I am a 20th century footballing fan so its not for me.

And as much as I hate to admit it I have to concede that the over-all footballing experience in terms of a day out was far more enjoyable in Cardiff (play-off finals in 2004) as there were plenty of decent bars and so on around the ground than anything the Wembley area can offer.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2012)

A day in Cardiff to see a match at the Millennium Stadium is better than Wembley in just about every way imaginable.


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

editor said:


> A day in Cardiff to see a match at the Millennium Stadium is better than Wembley in just about every way imaginable.


 
Couldn't agree more. I saw Palace there in the play off finals vs the 'ammers. Brilliant experience as a paying punter and a lovely stadium too, vastly better then either old or new Wembleys.


----------



## co-op (Jan 23, 2012)

Although you want to complain about music? The Millenium Stadium sound system was up waaaay too loud. Horrible.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

co-op said:


> Although you want to complain about music? The Millenium Stadium sound system was up waaaay too loud. Horrible.


That'll be down to the corporate branding FA Cup/whatever league Experience TM being foisted on the fans.

The deafeningly loud cod-singalong-a-samba at Wembley was the fucking pits.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2012)

I gave up the Prem season ticket when I started to sense - as part of the live crowd - I was somehow being co-opted to be part of the validation process in the fusion of the corporate and sport. If you're not actually wearing logos and advertising products, you're surrounded by them, and your presence is also endorsing the arrangement (on tv as well as in the ground). And, as part of the crowd, you are expected to participate, to _perform_. It became weird and alien.

I almost felt like some Japanese employee at the company sing-a-long. Well, that's how I came to feel about it...


----------



## co-op (Jan 24, 2012)

Did you know this is Palace's 4th League Cup semi final and only Burnley have made the semis more times (5) and not got to the final.

That's really quite boring don't you think?


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I gave up the Prem season ticket when I started to sense - as part of the live crowd - I was somehow being co-opted to be part of the validation process in the fusion of the corporate and sport. If you're not actually wearing logos and advertising products, you're surrounded by them, and your presence is also endorsing the arrangement (on tv as well as in the ground). And, as part of the crowd, you are expected to participate, to _perform_. It became weird and alien.
> 
> I almost felt like some Japanese employee at the company sing-a-long. Well, that's how I came to feel about it...


I'm pretty sure that's why FCUM were formed.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I gave up the Prem season ticket when I started to sense - as part of the live crowd - I was somehow being co-opted to be part of the validation process in the fusion of the corporate and sport.


That's how Wembley felt for me. When we beat Barnsley in the FA Cup semi final we basically _weren't allowed_ to sing our songs at the end: instead this fucking dreadful clapalong cod-samba racket boomed out from the PA, drowning out any singing the fans might want to do.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> I'm pretty sure that's why FCUM were formed.


It was cos of Glazers take-over. Try and get something right for a change.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Maggot said:


> It was cos of Glazers take-over. Try and get something right for a change.


Not true. The Glazers takeover was the final straw, but the fans already had a ton of beef about the way the club was going.



> Enter FC United of Manchester. Luc Zentar is the acting secretary of the newly-formed club and doesn't waste any time in explaining why the club has come into being.
> 
> 'I am sick of football and what it has become: the money; the arrogance; the lack of connection between the players and the fans; the way we, the supporters, are treated; the Gestapo-like environment. I can't stand the fact that is costs £36 to get in to a ground with no atmosphere, where you can't stand, can't shout, can't fart, can't even sit with your friends,' he explains without taking breath.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/feature?id=336636&cc=5739


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

Maggot said:


> It was cos of Glazers take-over. Try and get something right for a change.




It's nearly mid day so I assume that palace have taken over the city? But judging by facebook is seems most of them have only just woken!

C'mon Cardiff!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2012)

From the FCUM website:


> 'The club set up in protest to Malcolm Glazer's takeover of Manchester United' is a statement often used to describe FC United. But while there is no doubt that FC would not have happened without the American invasion, it was the catalyst, the final straw, but not the sole reason.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Maggot said:


> From the FCUM website:


Yes. But it was not the_ sole_ reason, like you suggested earlier. It was the catalyst.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2012)

Fair enough.  I thought it was the sole reason, and it wasn't.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 24, 2012)

Come on City, Come on


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2012)

Gave up the chance of going to this so I could attend a job interview, gutted cos I'm out already and in hindsight could have made it.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

_*Does the ayatollah.*_


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Gave up the chance of going to this so I could attend a job interview, gutted cos I'm out already and in hindsight could have made it.


I chose not to go due to work reasons
Although that was a mature and sensible decision, I am now inconsoleable that I am not going
And shaking with nerves


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

Palace should be well rested should it go to extra time - I doubt we'll play a single player from Saturday's starting line-up.


----------



## co-op (Jan 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> It's nearly mid day so I assume that palace have taken over the city? But judging by facebook is seems most of them have only just woken!
> 
> C'mon Cardiff!


 
Good luck against Exeter btw. Big game for you and an intimidating atmosphere at St James'. Don't be overawed, that's the main thing, but I'm sure you know that already.

*fingers crossed for you*


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

That lippy twat Freedman can't even get his ludicrous pyscho-babble right: "[Cardiff] know only too well what it is like to fall at the last hurdle."

The final is the 'last hurdle', not the semi.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyway, since there was such a hoo-harr about our goal celebrations at Selhurst (death of football, unmanly, or something), I thought I'd link up a video. This is the goal celebration from the first leg vs Cardiff (you can follow along with my earlier guide if you like) :


Aaaaaaaah! Death of football! Count me in! (I actually am in there amongst that lot somewhere).


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Palace should be well rested should it go to extra time - I doubt we'll play a single player from Saturday's starting line-up.



Why did you rest your players when all you're gonna do is park the bus


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2012)

Official coaches leave at 3.00pm. Ish.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

Have any of the palace fans on this site bothered to go to the biggest game of their season?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> Have any of the palace fans on this site bothered to go to the biggest game of their season?



See post #335... fucking gutted


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Anyway, since there was such a hoo-harr about our goal celebrations at Selhurst (death of football, unmanly, or something), I thought I'd link up a video. This is the goal celebration from the first leg vs Cardiff (you can follow along with my earlier guide if you like) :
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaah! Death of football! Count me in! (I actually am in there amongst that lot somewhere).




I can see me


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I can see me


In your suit?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> In your suit?


In an orange jacket facing the crowd?


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> See post #335... fucking gutted


I can top that, I missed a certain game at Wembley in '98 as I was on a German exchange trip.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> I can top that, I missed a certain game at Wembley in '98 as I was on a German exchange trip.



ouch


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm missing it so I can run a teleconference in work

I am full of self-loathing


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> I'm missing it so I can run a teleconference in work
> 
> I am full of self-loathing



Skype and 3G tablet is the way to go!!lol


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

What are your predictions then lads? I reckon Cardiff are just about gonna sneak it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

I think we'll need a goal.  We can't generate much pressure with the midfield we've got, but fortunately both Zaha and Ambrose are capable of creating chances out of nothing against anyone.
On the other hand, we are very hard to break down.  If we can weather the early storm, and cope with the pressure towards the end we have every chance.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

co-op said:


> Good luck against Exeter btw. Big game for you and an intimidating atmosphere at St James'. Don't be overawed, that's the main thing, but I'm sure you know that already.
> 
> *fingers crossed for you*


We've got Margate away in the quarter final of the Kent Senior Cup tonight!

Sadly I predict a penalty shoot out after the game finishing 1-0, the nigels to win then embarrass themselves in the final.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What are your predictions then lads? I reckon Cardiff are just about gonna sneak it.



2-1 Cardiff; Palace win on pens.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

3-1 Cardiff.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> 3-1 Cardiff.


Thought you were gonna 'fucking smash us'?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> 2-1 Cardiff; Palace win on pens.


Not possible.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Not possible.



As in unlikely, or mathematically impossible? What was the result from the first round?


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> As in unlikely, or mathematically impossible? What was the result from the first round?


Impossible due to the first leg.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> Impossible due to the first leg.



Away goals rule then?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Away goals rule then?



Away goals only count after extra-time has been played so if its 2-1 to Cardiff at the end of ET then the mighty Palace win.

My own prediction is 1-3 to Palace. Reckon we are going to hit them hard in the first half and grab two goals before just settling back and both sides getting a goal apiece in the second.

However, this is Palace we are talking about so dont rule out last minute stuff, either way. Never done anything easy in our life (apart from one single season back in 93-94).


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> My own prediction is 1-3 to Palace.



Ha.

I remember when we sent that arrogant cock Allison down.

35,000 at Ninian. We all waved him goodbye. Well, sort of.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 24, 2012)

My prediction is I am going to slam a pint down in less than 30 seconds to try to clam down

Come on City you beauties

Martin, enjoy the game and sing for me, brawd


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

Going to try and stay sober myself. My bladder has a tendancy to go haywire during big games and I cannot bear the thought of missing anything.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Going to try and stay sober myself. My bladder has a tendancy to go haywire during big games and I cannot bear the thought of missing anything.


So you're going then?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Thought you were gonna 'fucking smash us'?


That'll do.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 24, 2012)

Major delays for fans travelling from England to south Wales by train, bus replacement service from Bristol Parkway to Newport due to broken down freight train. Hope the Palace fans got down there early or they will struggle to make it

From network rail
Trains between London Paddington and Cardiff Central will start from, and terminate at, Bristol Parkway.
A limited bus replacement service is in operation between Bristol Parkway and Newport (South Wales).


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2012)

Get the banter in now, before the boards go down.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to be trawling downtown Vancouver looking for somewhere showing the game! C'mon city!


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2012)

in all seriousness, I think you'll score at least one. (Zaha assist) And that's gonna make it really difficult for us.

2-1 to us after extra time. Leaves us bemoaning the Miller goal in the first leg.

But, come on, we owe someone a fearful battering. 3 against Reading and Pompey in our last 2 home games.

Toss of a coin innit

Although that cunt of a manager Freedman has wound up our boss, players and fans. He's none too bright is he.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

badlands said:


> He's none too bright is he.


Depends what effect it has .


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm now properly shitting it. C'mon Palace !!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

Listening to this. I am pretty easy on the result but rooting for Palace


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

COME ON CARDIFF!!!!!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

C'mon the city!


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

BLUUEEEBIIIRRDDDSS!

Anyone notice the palace fan dressed as Mr T? A shiv to prevent weirdos supporting us.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Like fuck that was a dive.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

YEEEEESSSS!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Cracking OG!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

No penalty before.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2012)

Fucking bollocks


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Just what the match needed.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

Where's the post goal music and cheerleaders?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Fancy Saha for a goal. Reckon we'll see a sending off too.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

nice neutralising there gardner


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Away goals only count after extra-time has been played so if its 2-1 to Cardiff at the end of ET then the mighty Palace win.
> 
> My own prediction is 1-3 to Palace. Reckon we are going to hit them hard in the first half and grab two goals before just settling back and both sides getting a goal apiece in the second.
> 
> However, this is Palace we are talking about so dont rule out last minute stuff, either way. Never done anything easy in our life (apart from one single season back in 93-94).



Well you're on target so far, we've got our 1. Over to your boys to sort out 3 now I guess.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 24, 2012)

Not being a footie person, should I be supporting Cardiff?
I need to know who to cheer for!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

yay yardie!
we'll surely win with you on our side 
Cardiff btw!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Cardiff clearly the better team so far, even if Palace have pushed them back a bit.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

what was wrong with that palace challenge?


----------



## yardbird (Jan 24, 2012)

Right, I'm on board.

Come on Cardiff!!


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Not being a footie person, should I be supporting Cardiff?
> I need to know who to cheer for!


You should, a win for Cardiff is a win for the people.


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2012)

Christ. I dont watch much if any championship football. Now i know why. Dire.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Why the cock was that a free? Great challenge.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why the cock was that a free? Great challenge.



Howard Webb has lost it. Bottled it on sunday and now giving free kicks for good challenges!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Dunno if he's lost it, was never all he was cracked up to be in the first place. He ain't no Collina that's for sure.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

gabi said:


> Christ. I dont watch much if any championship football. Now i know why. Dire.



Same two teams that played first leg 2 weeks ago and that was an amazing game!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Dunno if he's lost it, was never all he was cracked up to be in the first place. He ain't no Collina that's for sure.



I agree, but he aint even mediocre anymore.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

yowser


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2012)

that was a touch close


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Oooh that was close!  And what a great break.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Dear oh dear! On Webb he's still a good ref, no one gets it right all the time.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

We're fucking stuffing them. Let's turn that possession into goals!



> Possession
> Cardiff 62% - Crystal Palace 38%
> Attempts on target
> Cardiff 4 - Crystal Palace 0
> ...


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2012)

"with stoppage time I reckon there's about 5 minutes left"

no fucking shit, it's 40 minutes into the game, professor.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Ha ha. Fucking Zaha.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Another corking miss by Webb, but Zaha is faking like fuck so probably didnt help himself.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Reckon that was a free. Blatant push.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Reckon that was a free. Blatant push.


Perhaps if he hadn't writhed around so spectacularly with his pretend injured leg he may have got it.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Now Webb gives us a free kick just as we are breaking out of our own half,.twat


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

no way! post grrr


----------



## xes (Jan 24, 2012)

of the post! unlucky


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Jammy Palace.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Perhaps if he hadn't writhed around so spectacularly with his pretend injured leg he may have got it.



Well, I think Webb simply missed it. The acting was neither here nor there in that regard. Cracking shot that btw, you lot should be up one or two more.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

We've been miles better in the first half. Come on CITY!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Jammy Palace.



But should Palace've had a peno?


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

*<O>\O/<O>*


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> But should Palace've had a peno?


Maybe, maybe not, but we definitely had a perfectly good goal disallowed in the first leg.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Maybe, maybe not, but we definitely had a perfectly good goal disallowed in the first leg.



Hehe, two wrongs don't make a right, even in footie.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hehe, two wrongs don't make a right, even in footie.



No they do, footy is the one exception to the rule.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

Chris Coleman knows where his bread is buttered!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hehe, two wrongs don't make a right, even in footie.



In fact things arent even yet. We actually scored and it was incorrectly disallowed. Palace may have missed the penalty, so we are still owed a decison or two!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaysus, don't jinx it now.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> Chris Coleman knows where his bread is buttered!



Thats good cos he appears to know fuck all about football!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Let's hope there are more goals and controversies to come!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Let's hope there are more goals and controversies to come!



As long as its not a disputed last minute Palace goal I say bring it on. What would be the point of football without something to argue about?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

1927 said:
			
		

> As long as its not a disputed last minute Palace goal I say bring it on. What would be the point of football without something to argue about?



Shut up


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Palace looking hungry,but still too weak in the final third.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a bit like the first leg: all City domination but then a hesitant spell that lets Palace back in.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Everytime they mention Dikacoi I think they got a Pokemon in midfield.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

When will Palace's luck run out, ffs?!!!

Whittingham is fucking class.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Good start to the half, but they're gonna be fucked if there's extra time.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

You gotta love Whittingham


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

we got our composure and passing game back, but I'd bring Mason on now please!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never seen a referee get in the way so much in my life.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Get the fuck off the pitch, you dirty fucker.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fancy Saha for a goal. Reckon we'll see a sending off too.



Well done.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

Jesus, keep your pants on Ed! Stupid of McCarthy that.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Strange substitution!


----------



## yardbird (Jan 24, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Get the fuck off the pitch, you dirty fucker.



is that a direct quote from the ref?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well done.



There could be more to come.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Of course 10 men always beats 11 in these sort of games. I might as well switch off now, its over for Cardiff!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Jesus, keep your pants on Ed!


I don't think my pants were in any danger of being removed, you know.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think my pants were in any danger of being removed, you know.



Because you're not wearing any?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Shit that is the final nail in the coffin for Cardiff. Cardiff boys always score for other people against us!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Because you're not wearing any?


Why is my pants situation being discussed?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sure MacNaughton has trouble passing water!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Come on City!!!!  We're all over them!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

Penalties coming?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Not a single strike on goal for Palace in 90 minutes.

Come on Cardiff!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

It will be a travesty if cardiff don't win this mun!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2012)

They are playing against ten.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Are we ever going to score?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2012)

Getting closer...


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Palace are going thru lets be honest!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2012)

and closer...


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2012)

The boy Speroni certainly earns his wages...


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't stand it...so frustrating.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 24, 2012)

How Palace are still in this game is beyond me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

so about 130 mins and the same bloke scored twice, one for each team 
soooooooo many chances


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Fucking hell. Palace can't even manage a single strike on goal yet they're still here.

I hate penalties too.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 24, 2012)

Come on palace...you deserve this


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well done Palace, I hope you beat City/Pool in final. Cardiff can now concentrate on the league and promotion!

City are obviously not destined to win this game!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Come on palace...you deserve this



On what grounds?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Come on palace...you deserve this


'Deserve' as in get stuffed for the most of the game, yes?

Great logic!


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 24, 2012)

Battling performance


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

And Palace still cant score!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2012)

BBC should use  instead of X for missed penalties...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

lush!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 24, 2012)

Blooooobirds!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

fucking hell!


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2012)

Bloody nora, Welsh football's certainly on the up!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Palace didnt desreve jack shit from that game. they came with a 1 goal advantage and did fuck all to try and increase it.

They even struggled to find the goal when it was put in front of them.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 24, 2012)

Well done .... They were the better team....


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah well, at least my old school got mentioned on the telly...


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Great result for Cardiff and absolutely deserved.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know how many of the Swansea and Cardiff sides are eligible for Wales?  I've not a clue.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Corax said:


> Anyone know how many of the Swansea and Cardiff sides are eligible for Wales? I've not a clue.



Not many! The problem is Welsh youngsters are so good these days, Ramsay, Bale, Welsh clubs cant afford to pay the wages!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well you're on target so far, we've got our 1. Over to your boys to sort out 3 now I guess.



Well Palace manage to score the only 2 goals of the game and still lose !

Oh well, c'est la vie. Enjoyed the cup run which was a nice added bonus for us and feel that we won the moral victory given the penalty that we were denied in the first half and some very lenient refereeing when it came to Cardiff players clattering into Zaha.

But enjoy the day out at Wembley and best of luck. Would be good to see a championship side stick one over on a Premiership team.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well Palace manage to score the only 2 goals of the game and still lose !
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie. Enjoyed the cup run which was a nice added bonus for us and feel that we won the moral victory given the penalty that we were denied in the first half and some very lenient refereeing when it came to Cardiff players clattering into Zaha.
> 
> But enjoy the day out at Wembley and best of luck. Would be good to see a championship side stick one over on a Premiership team.



Moral victory!!!! You forget the goal we had disallowed in first leg for no reason whatsoever!

The ref could have given you three penalties and you still wouldnt have scored!


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

Ha, an own goal and only one penalty scored.

Bottle jobs!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> In fact things arent even yet. We actually scored and it was incorrectly disallowed. Palace may have missed the penalty, so we are still owed a decison or two!!



I think my doubts about them scoring a penalty have been well and truly proven!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Palace battled well, but no one can seriously suggest that they "deserved" to win the game.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> I think my doubts about them scoring a penalty have been well and truly proven!



To be honest I feared for us if it came to penalties. Taking Ambrose and Murray off really scuppered us and its a horrible way to end a football match no matter what.

I thought we looked much better organised when we went down to ten men but we should have taken a few more chances.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I thought we looked much better organised when we went down to ten men but we should have taken a few more chances.


But not organised enough to muster a single strike on goal over 120 minutes. They defended well, but it would have been a travesty if Palace had won.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Palace battled well, but no one can seriously suggest that they "deserved" to win the game.



I doubt even our most biased fan would say that we had a good day at the office but you never scored against us in open play and we were down to 10 men for a large chunk of it.

I am not sitting here think 'we woz robbed' but I also dont think we played that badly and if the rub of the green had gone a little differently for us on one or two occassions then it could have been a different game altogether.

Still thats football and I genuinely hope you go on to lift the silverware at Wembley. The one thing that came accross from the TV was just how much more passionate and animated that crowd was than anything you would see in the Premiership. You knew it meant everything to both sets of supporters.


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2012)

editor said:


> But not organised enough to muster a single strike on goal over 120 minutes. They defended well, but it would have been a travesty if Palace had won.


Agreed, and not just because this was a victory for the people! Whereas the first game was quite close this one was one way traffic.

Credit to both set of supporters who produce a fantastic cup atmosphere.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 24, 2012)

Tom Heaton you fucking legend!!!!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 24, 2012)

Yessssssssss!

Off to our second home! I want Liverpool. It could be a once in a lifetime trip for their fans. Whereas it's basically a home game for us. 

I've never been so wrong about a season. I thought we were doomed.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd rather Liverpool too, much bigger club than Citeh. Well done Malky and the boys!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> Yessssssssss!
> 
> Off to our second home! I want Liverpool. It could be a once in a lifetime trip for their fans. Whereas it's basically a home game for us.
> 
> I've never been so wrong about a season. I thought we were doomed.



I'd rather Citeh, jsut so we can carry on boasting about how many times we have been to New Wembley and how the scousers have never been there!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I doubt even our most biased fan would say that we had a good day at the office but you never scored against us in open play and we were down to 10 men for a large chunk of it.
> 
> I am not sitting here think 'we woz robbed' but I also dont think we played that badly and if the rub of the green had gone a little differently for us on one or two occassions then it could have been a different game altogether.
> 
> Still thats football and I genuinely hope you go on to lift the silverware at Wembley. The one thing that came accross from the TV was just how much more passionate and animated that crowd was than anything you would see in the Premiership. You knew it meant everything to both sets of supporters.


In terms of the passion of the fans and how much it meant.. I remember when we went to FA Cup in 2008 and lost to Pompey. We stayed in the stadium after to see them lift the trophy, we drank and joked with their fans after the game, they said we was robbed and were the better team, and I think the reason we got on so well and had such a great day was cos we were both proper clubs, with fans from the city where we were based and unfashioanable clubs who hadnt had success in years. At wembley we wont just be representing Cardiff we will be representing everything that is NOT the premiership. Unfortunately we will still be competing like hell to get to that promised land!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> I'd rather Citeh, jsut so we can carry on boasting about how many times we have been to New Wembley and how the scousers have never been there!



Man City would have been my preference if we had made Wembley. Something about them and the hype that surrounds them suggests to me they might be a little bit more fragile when it comes to a Championship side clattering into them. No point in trying to out play them, but out-fight them and I reckon they might not be so up for it.

Where as the Mickeys, well I think they will treat it as their single biggest chance of winning something and might have a bit more about them on the day


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2012)

action packed picture special
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...ing-cup-final-picture-special-91466-30193546/


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2012)

Great game.  Both legs have been open and exciting.  Very proud of Palace - great spirit, and a squad with a great future.  Cardiff deserve to go through, but we defended well throughout.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 24, 2012)

ddraig said:


> action packed picture special
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...ing-cup-final-picture-special-91466-30193546/








 Everyone is rushing to Heaton, where the fuck is MacNaughton off to?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 24, 2012)

He's telling Miller how lucky he is.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Good good, it's the Welsh we'll have to beat then.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

editor said:


> 3-1 Cardiff.








"Cardiff win 3-1 on penalties"


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in a good mood ed, so I'll let you off that shit impression of mystic meg. Bluebirds!


----------



## strummerville (Jan 25, 2012)

Hilarious, great result! No better way to see the Nigels beaten.  Thanks Cardiff, perfect night for Brighton fans. See you next Tues at your SE25 shitheap of a stadium ))


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Everyone is rushing to Heaton, where the fuck is MacNaughton off to?



he is off to shag my wife

i wish i had silver hair too


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Good good, it's the Welsh we'll have to beat then.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


>



I feel pleased for the Malaysians. They came in when we were on our arses,stuck with us after the Blackpool thing, could have walked away when we fucked up last season and at last they have something positive to celebrate. They really are living the dream right now.

Incidentally, did anyone see they launched 1MCC last week, Malky flew out to Malaysia for the launch. They are in this for the long haul I think!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't quite believe I am planning my fourth trip to Wembley in fives years!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:
			
		

> Can't quite believe I am planning my fourth trip to Wembley in fives years!!



Simply Red reformed?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is pretty funny, see how smug he is when Miller misses!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Can't quite believe I am planning my fourth trip to Wembley in fives years!!




My swansea supporting friend sent me a text last night saying that's another losing wembley final you're going to then. Twat! Nothing can take the shine off last night's win.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 25, 2012)

Blooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobirds!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> This is pretty funny, see how smug he is when Miller misses!



What the hell is that? It were live on the beeb, who wants to watch Boris Johnson's bastard love child commentating third hand!?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 25, 2012)

Kelvin Mckenzies channel, obviously shit.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> My swansea supporting friend sent me a text last night saying that's another losing wembley final you're going to then. Twat! Nothing can take the shine off last night's win.



Better to be there and lose than not to be there at all!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Better to be there and lose than not to be there at all!





Indeed!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Better to be there and lose than not to be there at all!


 
Quite.

The only part of us not winning last night that really guts me is not being able to take my kids to see Palace in this final at Wembley. Now I am sure that there will be other chances but what matters is that they get to see us play there and we might well do so via play-off final but its a cup competition, well thats different. Its about getting to the final. Winning is fantastic but its about being there when it comes down to just the two of you.

Enjoy the day, no matter the result.


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Better to be there and lose than not to be there at all!



I almost wonder about this. I'm not just talking about the shitty experience that is going to Wembley, but it kind of replicates the thing we were all talking about the Premiership; there's no point being there for a Palace or a Cardiff because you are just cannon fodder for the chosen representatives of Global Neo-Liberalism to stamp on in order to prove that Capital is King. Ditto the Carling Cup. The only question really is how much are you going to lose to Citeh by?

(The answer is - by less than Palace would have, Cardiff are clearly the better team of the two but it's still a bit depressing - to me anyway).

I'll wish you good luck though and I'll be supporting you in the final. But does anyone think you are going to win this?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

co-op said:


> I almost wonder about this. I'm not just talking about the shitty experience that is going to Wembley, but it kind of replicates the thing we were all talking about the Premiership; there's no point being there for a Palace or a Cardiff because you are just cannon fodder for the chosen representatives of Global Neo-Liberalism to stamp on in order to prove that Capital is King. Ditto the Carling Cup. The only question really is how much are you going to lose to Citeh by?
> 
> (The answer is - by less than Palace would have, Cardiff are clearly the better team of the two but it's still a bit depressing - to me anyway).
> 
> I'll wish you good luck though and I'll be supporting you in the final. But does anyone think you are going to win this?



My wife has some daft Yugoslavian sentiment about football (I am sure its a common theme) which annoys me when ever she spouts it off but it makes sense. 'The ball is round'.

Effectively it means that anything can happen and that whilst Cardiff might lost 9 times out of 10 if the final was played over and over again, who knows ?

Its what makes football the game that it is. That the best team does not always win. I mean look at last night. I dont think any of us have strong enough Palace goggles on to say that Cardiff were not the better team BUT it still took penalties which are just a lottery at the end of the day.

The corporate interests can dominate every aspect of the game beyond what actually happens on the pitch. Look at us up at Old Trafford this season ?


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> This is pretty funny, see how smug he is when Miller misses!


How cheap is that production? The Boris boy isn't even at the game and is clearly watching the BBC feed!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

co-op said:


> I'll wish you good luck though and I'll be supporting you in the final. But does anyone think you are going to win this?


The odds will be against us, but then that was the same for you guys at Old Trafford.


----------



## xes (Jan 25, 2012)

There's no reason to think that Cardiff have no chance, sure, it'll be a tough game, but City and Liverpool are both teams made of men, no robots. And if you played like you did last night, then who knows. Believe!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2012)

FACT. Cardiff City are only team to appear at New Wembley in an FAC final, League Cup Final and Play Off Final!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2012)

anyone else following Malky on twitter? his tweets are hillarious 



> *MalkyMackayCCFC* MISSING: WILFRIED ZAHA. Last seen in Cardiff City Stadium at 21:30. Police want to question the pockets of Darcy Blake and Kev McNaughton.
> about 11 hours ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> FACT. Cardiff City are only team to appear at New Wembley in an FAC final, League Cup Final and Play Off Final!



And an FAC semi final.

FACT.


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2012)

editor said:


> The odds will be against us, but then that was the same for you guys at Old Trafford.



Well yes the ball is round etc. But Man U were massively over confident and put out a second team. If it had been the final they'd have won. The days of 'upsets' in finals is just about over I think.

I'm happy to take bets on the result in the final.


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Effectively it means that anything can happen and that whilst Cardiff might lost 9 times out of 10 if the final was played over and over again, who knows ?



I do.

[/end hungover pessimistic mode]


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 25, 2012)

co-op said:


> Well yes the ball is round etc. But Man U were massively over confident and put out a second team. If it had been the final they'd have won. *The days of 'upsets' in finals is just about over I think.*
> 
> I'm happy to take bets on the result in the final.



Tell that to Birmingham .................


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> Tell that to Birmingham .................



Yeah but they didn't have to play a team with the likes of Samir Nasri in it. Oh, hold on.....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2012)

Well done Cardiff, probably just about edged it and were deserved winners. 

Would have been a totally different game however without your 12th man Howard Webb. WHAT A CUNT !!!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Well done Cardiff, probably just about edged it and were deserved winners.
> 
> Would have been a totally different game however without your 12th man Howard Webb. WHAT A CUNT !!!


Come on: you lost because you just weren't quite good enough - it's as simple as that. And just about every match review says the same thing.

You couldn't manage a single strike on goal over 120 minutes - and we had a perfectly goal disallowed in the first leg.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2012)

Cardiff have absolutely no right to knock our matchday experience, constant awful valley, sheep-shagging anthems, the match ball paraded out by "our boys"

And wtf was that stadium PA announcer all about ? (Give me a C, give me an A, give me an R) - feck off.

utterly cringeworthy


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Come on: you lost because you just weren't quite good enough - it's as simple as that. And just about every match review says the same thing.
> 
> You couldn't manage a single strike on goal over 120 minutes - and we had a perfectly goal disallowed in the first leg.



The ref blew the whistle before your player even headed the ball, to call it a disallowed goal is somewhat tenuous. Besides as you well know the corner should never have been given in the first place.

Your players didn't manage to score a single goal over 210 mins... nuff said.

Cardiff were the better team in the 2nd leg no doubt.

But Howard Webb was shocking, definitely a homer ref last night, would have been a totally different game without his assistance from start to finish.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The ref blew the whistle before your player even headed the ball, to call it a disallowed goal is somewhat tenuous. Besides as you well know the corner should never have been given in the first place.
> 
> Your players didn't manage to score a single goal over 210 mins... nuff said.
> 
> ...



LOL... As for Cardiff not scoring, no need when you scrotes did the job for them.


----------



## bromley (Jan 25, 2012)

The makes some noise for the boyos was a bit strange.

Howard Webb is not to blame for palace not being able to score more than one penalty in a shoot out.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The ref blew the whistle before your player even headed the ball, to call it a disallowed goal is somewhat tenuous. Besides as you well know the corner should never have been given in the first place.
> 
> Your players didn't manage to score a single goal over 210 mins... nuff said.
> 
> ...



Howard Webb was shocking for both teams. FACT


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> This is pretty funny, see how smug he is when Miller misses!




If Boris Johnson and Jimmy Saville had had a love child, I'm guessing he'd have looked a lot like this.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The ref blew the whistle before your player even headed the ball, to call it a disallowed goal is somewhat tenuous. Besides as you well know the corner should never have been given in the first place.
> 
> Your players didn't manage to score a single goal over 210 mins... nuff said..


Let's look at the facts over the two legs, and that is that Cardiff had far, far more possession, far more strikes on goal and far more corners. We attacked home and away.

In short, we dominated both games and it would have been a travesty if we had not gone through to the final.

CRYSTAL PALACE v CARDIFF
Possession
Crystal Palace 44% - Cardiff 56%
Attempts on target
Crystal Palace 3 Cardiff 4
Attempts off target
Crystal Palace 5 Cardiff 9
Corners
Crystal Palace 2 Cardiff 11

CARDIFF v CRYSTAL PALACE
Possession
Cardiff 61% Crystal Palace 39%
Attempts on target
Cardiff 11 Crystal Palace 0
Attempts off target
Cardiff 16 Crystal Palace 5
Corners
Cardiff 9 Crystal Palace 3


----------



## bromley (Jan 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Howard Webb was shocking for both teams. FACT


Remember when you lot hawk on about the good days of lower league football that we (lower league fans) get the refs deemed too shit for the Premier League and Championship! I would love someone of Webb's abilities to ref a League One game instead of the clowns we get.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2012)

editor said:


> In short, we dominated both games



Bollocks did you "dominate" the 1st leg  stats like that on their own are totally worthless, and often fail to tell the true story of a game.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Bollocks did you "dominate" the 1st leg  stats like that on their own are totally worthless, and often fail to tell the true story of a game.



The true story of the game is that for a side who managed to 'dominate' so much they did not have much sucess scoring goals.

Now I am perfectly happy to concede that Cardif played the better football over the two legs and on balance deserved to go through to the final (even if it was just for the quality of penalties both scored and saved) but the reality is that football is about much much more than statistics and that if Cardif do go on to win at Wembley, which I hope, then invariably the stats will show the Premier league side no doubt 'dominating' in most areas of the pitch.

But where it truly matters, in the hearts and guts, well that aint quantifiable and in that area I really dont think there is much to choose between the two sides at all.

In fact if anything I would say that if you used the 'added value' criteria that they do in School league tables and so on then Palace have probably punched far more above their weight than Cardiff over the course of the entire competetion.

With regards to expectations then I think Dougie got it right when he said that for Cardiff they have been much higher than for Palace. Lets be honest, all we really cared about at the start of the season was avoiding a relegation dog-fight and we might still get dragged into that where as for Cardiff, anything less than a play-off spot is going to be a massive disapointment.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> But where it truly matters, in the hearts and guts, well that aint quantifiable and in that area I really dont think there is much to choose between the two sides at all.


I think both teams gave their heart and soul to the games. It's just a shame there wasn't more goals.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Let's look at the facts over the two legs, and that is that Cardiff had far, far more possession, far more strikes on goal and far more corners. We attacked home and away.
> 
> In short, we dominated both games and it would have been a travesty if we had not gone through to the final.



Oh come on Stat Boy, you know better than that. On that logic Suarez deserves to be the leading goalscorer in the League but the small problem is Suarez can't finish.

I'm not commenting on the Palace vs Cardiff games, just making a general point. The only stats that really count are in the goals column.

It finished 1-1 after 210 minutes and you won on penalties cos you took better penalties. End of story.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 25, 2012)

I was gutted to get so close and lose on penalties. I thought it was gonna be our day after the Palace goal seemed to have a charmed life.

Cardiff were the better team, especially after we went down to 10 men. So no complaints about the result.

I'm proud of the way the Palace players battled away and gave everything (apart from Parr who gave everything away).


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm not commenting on the Palace vs Cardiff games, just making a general point. The only stats that really count are in the goals column.


The general point being that overall Cardiff deserved to win, and the stats reflect that fact. Palace battled hard but Cardiff were the better team over both legs.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Cardiff have absolutely no right to knock our matchday experience, constant awful valley, sheep-shagging anthems, the match ball paraded out by "our boys"
> 
> And wtf was that stadium PA announcer all about ? (Give me a C, give me an A, give me an R) - feck off.
> 
> utterly cringeworthy




Hahaha stop whingeing and chuck your sour grapes out.


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And wtf was that stadium PA announcer all about ? (Give me a C, give me an A, give me an R) - feck off.
> 
> utterly cringeworthy


 


After all the whining about the stuff at Palace from the Cardiff on this thread, that is quite funny.

I'm sure they'll be along to slag themselves off in a minute.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

co-op said:


> After all the whining about the stuff at Palace from the Cardiff on this thread, that is quite funny.


Oh, where you at the game, then?

Or are you basing this on what you_ heard on the TV?_


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2012)

I was basing it on what RaverDrew said. You see the little blue box on my post where it says "RaverDrew said:" above it? That's a clue right there.

Did this not happen?


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

co-op said:


> I was basing it on what RaverDrew said. You see the little blue box on my post where it says "RaverDrew said:" above it? That's a clue right there.
> 
> Did this not happen?


RaverDrew wasn't at the game, so you're actually talking about what someone else says they saw on TV! 

Did you even watch the game live on TV yourself?

This all sounds like whining sour grapes to me.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't believe any palace fans are hanging around after their team only got _39% possession_.

Hang your heads. 

Looking forward to some banter with the scousers. Much better prospect than citeh.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2012)

"One Gerard, One Gerard, One Gerard, One Gerard"


----------



## Maggot (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> RaverDrew wasn't at the game, so you're actually talking about what someone else says they saw on TV!
> 
> Did you even watch the game live on TV yourself?
> 
> This all sounds like whining sour grapes to me.


So it didn't happen then?


----------



## co-op (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> RaverDrew wasn't at the game, so you're actually talking about what someone else says they saw on TV!
> 
> Did you even watch the game live on TV yourself?
> 
> This all sounds like whining sour grapes to me.


 
GIVE ME A CEE-EE-EE!!!!

*tannoy squeaks*


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So it didn't happen then?


I'll tell you what didn't happen. There were no ludicrous US style girls waving pom poms about.
There was no idiotic drummer.
When we scored, all the noise came from the crowd, not from a PA system.
And we don't play songs during the game like some wannabe US corporate entertainment experience (TM)


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

co-op said:


> GIVE ME A CEE-EE-EE!!!!
> 
> *tannoy squeaks*


Did you actually watch the game live on TV?
Have you ever been to Cardiff's ground?


----------



## co-op (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> CEE-EE-EE!!!!


 
AAAY_AAY-AAY!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

39% possession and a woeful inability to target a single, solitary ball in the direction of the Cardiff goal over 120 long minutes.


----------



## co-op (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> AAAY_AAY-AAY!!!!


 
ARRR-ARRR-ARRRR!!!!


----------



## co-op (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I'll tell you what didn't happen. There were no ludicrous US style girls waving pom poms about.
> There was no idiotic drummer.
> When we scored, all the noise came from the crowd, not from a PA system.
> And we don't play songs during the game like some wannabe US corporate entertainment experience (TM)


 


So it happened then?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

co-op said:


> So it happened then?


I've never, ever heard it happen at Cardiff. Did you watch the game live or not?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I'll tell you what didn't happen. There were no ludicrous US style girls waving pom poms about.
> There was no idiotic drummer.
> When we scored, all the noise came from the crowd, not from a PA system.
> And we don't play songs during the game like some wannabe US corporate entertainment experience (TM)


So you were there were you - to witness this?


----------



## co-op (Jan 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I've never, ever heard it happen at Cardiff. Did you watch the game live or not?



I watched it on TV, once you've been to one plastic box stadium you've been to them all. I used to like going to Ninian Park though.

Funny that RaverDrew heard it and you didn't though.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So you were there were you - to witness this?


Did you hear it on TV? Yes/no?

I didn't. I've never heard it happen at Cardiff. In fact, the only time we get the 'give us a C' bit is from the fans, so perhaps RD is confused.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2012)

co-op said:


> I watched it on TV, once you've been to one plastic box stadium you've been to them all.


Did you go to the home game?


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> constant awful valley, sheep-shagging anthems



The most completely fucking ridiculous comment of this entire thread. Bravo.


----------

